#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Здоровье >  > > >  >  >  Аскетизм дыхания

## Ануруддха

В рамках учения Будды часто говорится о самоограничении и аскетизме как противоположности жажды и алчности. Чаще всего речь идет об ограничении в обладании или питании. Но есть более тонкая вещь как жажда дыхания, привычка ума желать все, что достижимо и не иметь ограничений приводит к углубленному дыхания. А это, не смотря на укоренийвшийся стереотип о пользе глубокого дыхания, приносит вред телу и уму.

Открытие, опередившее свое время, о пользы расслабленного и неглубоко дыхания было сделано Бутейко. В чем-то этот подход, на мой взгляд, согласуется с Анапанасати в особенности по Махаси Саядо. Обязательно почитайте интервью, возможно вам или вашим близким это будет полезно.

Интервью с К.П.Бутейко
Опубликовано в книге
"Метод Бутейко.Опыт внедрения в медицинскую практику"
Москва, издательство "Патриот" 1990 г.


*Вопрос*: Константин Павлович, расскажите о том, как вы стали медиком, немного о себе.
*Ответ*: Родился я в крестьянской семье двадцать седьмого января тысяча девятьсот двадцать третьего года в селе Иваница, в ста пятидесяти километрах от Киева. Мой отец увлекался механикой. Это передалось и мне. Поэтому после окончания средней школы я поступил в Киевский политехнический институт. Учебе помешала война, со второго курса пришлось уйти в автоколонну по обслуживанию фронта. После войны я решил заняться изучением самой сложной машины - человека, так как за годы войны техника мне изрядно надоела. Мне казалось, что, изучив человека, я смогу диагностировать его болезни так же, как диагностировал болезни машин. Но это оказалось гораздо сложнее. В сорок шестом году я поступил в Первый Московский медицинский институт. На третьем курсе начал заниматься в кружке терапии на кафедре академика Евгения Михайловича Тареева. В пятьдесят втором году, с отличием окончив институт, я поступил в клиническую ординатуру по терапии на кафедре академика Тареева. Затем был оставлен на той же кафедре в должности заведующего лабораторией функциональной диагностики. Однако наладить работу лаборатории не удалось - не было денег, штата, оборудования. Попытка организовать лабораторию при больнице Минздрава в Москве (на Одиннадцатой Парковой улице) тоже не удалась: была получена аппаратура, но не оказалось научных кадров. В пятьдесят восьмом году меня пригласил профессор Мешалкин в возглавляемый им Институт экспериментальной биологии и медицины при Сибирском отделении Академии наук СССР для организации лаборатории функциональной диагностики. Такая лаборатория была создана к шестидесятому году. Но судьба моя решилась раньше, еще на втором месяце самостоятельной работы врачом.

*Вопрос*: Вот об этом я и хотел вас спросить, Константин Павлович. О ваших первых шагах.
*Ответ*: Думаю, что стал врачом на третьем курсе института, когда сотни часов просиживал у постели больных, стараясь разгадать тайну смерти. Именно в это время я заметил, что по мере приближения смерти дыхание больного углубляется. По глубине дыхания больного я мог определить, через сколько дней или даже часов наступит смерть.

*Вопрос*: К чему привели ваши дальнейшие наблюдения?
*Ответ*: Уже тогда, на третьем курсе института, мне дали пациента, для того чтобы я научился выслушивать легкие. Я заставил больного глубоко дышать, с ним произошел обморок (как объяснил ассистент - из-за перенасыщения мозга кислородом). Это событие определило область моих интересов. На втором месяце самостоятельной работы у меня возникла мысль о том, что некоторые болезни развиваются от глубокого дыхания, в частности и моя болезнь - гипертония. Я тут же проверил: уменьшил дыхание и некоторые симптомы гипертонии (головная боль, учащенное сердцебиение) уменьшились. Подышал глубоко - и симптомы вернулись. Я понял, что открыта причина болезни. Одновременно меня поразила мысль о том, что глубокое дыхание может быть у многих людей. Нетрудно было предположить, что спазм сосудов, возникающий при гипертонии, мог появляться при других заболеваниях, например при стенокардии с исходом в инфаркт, эндартериите с поражением ног, язвенной болезни желудка.

*Вопрос*: Можно ли сказать, что уже тогда вы были на пороге открытия?
*Ответ*: Да, это было открытие. В то время я уже мог теоретически обосновать эту идею. Было известно, что глубокое дыхание удаляет из организма углекислый газ; это, в свою очередь, вызывает спазм сосудов и приводит к кислородному голоданию. В ту памятную ночь моего дежурства в клинике у Петровских ворот я не спал: проверял свою идею на больных. Глубоко дышащих астматиков, страдающих стенокардией и другими болезнями, я просил дышать поменьше. Приступы тут же снимались. Просил дышать глубже - приступы возобновлялись. К утру я был абсолютно уверен, что это - открытие, открытие глобальное, и что медицина наша стоит вверх ногами.

*Вопрос*: И что же вы предприняли? Расскажите, пожалуйста, о вашей дальнейшей работе, проведенной с целью теоретического, научного и практического обоснования открытия.
*Ответ*: Около месяца, интенсивно работая в Ленинской и Центральной медицинской библиотеках, я пытался выяснить волновавший меня вопрос: неужели за все время существования медицины такая простая мысль никому не приходила в голову? Оказалось, что поиски мои тщетны. Столетиями человечество училось глубоко дышать, и никто никогда не пробовал хотя бы на миг уменьшить дыхание. Даже в системе йогов не нашлось принципа постепенного уменьшения дыхания. Во время поисков мне посчастливилось узнать лишь о нескольких экспериментах, подтверждающих правильность этой мысли. Тогда я решил поделиться ею со своими учителями. Но поддержки ни у кого нашел. Я вспомнил, что то же самое произошло когда-то с Земельвейсом, венгерским врачом, акушером, хирургом, открывшим сепсис в тысяча восемьсот сорок шестом году. Его друг вскрывал труп женщины, умершей от сепсиса (или от родильной горячки, как тогда говорили), и поранил палец. Через три дня он сам заболел родильной горячкой. У Земельвейса появилась мысль о том, что причиной заболевания явилось нечто, передававшееся через рану от трупа. Он предположил, что существует какой-то трупный яд, который передается и поражает человека (микробы в то время еще не были открыты, их открыл Пастер двадцать пять лет спустя). Желая проверить свое предположение, Земельвейс решил мыть руки до операции, дезинфицируя их хлорной известью. Тоже самое предложил делать и своим ассистентам. В то время около трети всех рожениц и оперированных больных умирали от сепсиса. Трехмесячный эксперимент подтвердил предположение: смертельные случаи у него полностью исчезли. Об этом он доложил на заседании общества хирургов и предложил коллегам проделать то же самое в своих клиниках. Его объявили сумасшедшим. Подобная участь постигла английского профессора Листера, который десять лет спустя обратился с тем же призывом: мыть руки до операции. И только после того, как об этом открытии стало известно общественности и на операции стали приходить родственники - смотреть, моют ли руки хирурги, те вынуждены были подчиниться. Это произошло через полвека после открытия, сделанного Игнацио Земельвейсом. Я понял, что голословные утверждения ни к чему не приведут, и занялся организацией экспериментальной лаборатории. Нужно было получить данные, обработать их, найти зависимости, вывести формулу и только после этого выступить с обоснованием своей идеи.

*Вопрос*: Расскажите подробнее о вашей последующей научной и экспериментальной работе.
*Ответ*: Эта работа совпадает по времени с созданием лаборатории функциональной диагностики в институте профессора Мешалкина. В пятьдесят восьмом - пятьдесят девятом годах мы обследовали около двухсот человек - больных и здоровых. Были получены первые связи, закономерности, корреляции, которые подтверждали верность моего открытия. Одиннадцатого января шестидесятого года я выступил на ученом совете нашего института и попытался раскрыть суть идеи. Рассказал о наших экспериментах, показывающих объективную взаимосвязь глубины дыхания (гипервентиляции), содержания углекислоты в организме, спазмов сосудов, состояния больных.

*Вопрос*: Как же подействовало ваше сообщение на членов ученого совета?
*Ответ*: Ошеломляюще. Хирурги посчитали это подвохом, потому что я предложил лечить такие болезни, как астма, гипертония, стенокардия без ножа. Как известно, хирургическое вмешательство не излечивало эти болезни, смертность была велика. Мой же метод, основанный на неглубоком дыхании, давал почти стопроцентное излечение. Вполне естественно, я ожидал, что хирурги обрадуются. Но, увы, реакция была обратной.

*Вопрос*: К счастью, это не остановило ваши исследования. Каковы конкретные, практические результаты, полученные лабораторией?
*Ответ*: За десять лет существования лаборатории, используя современные достижения науки и техники, нам удалось получить обширную информацию об основных функциях организма человека - больного и здорового, а затем обработать эту информацию на счетных машинах и математически вывести закономерности физиологии. В лаборатории прошли специализацию около двухсот врачей, причем больных врачей. Сейчас они лечат больных по нашему методу. По официальной статистике, на первое января шестьдесят седьмого года было полностью вылечено более тысячи больных астмой, гипертонией и стенокардией.

*Вопрос*: В чем суть предложенного вами метода?
*Ответ*: Наш метод противоположен тому, который общепринят ныне: там - дыши глубже, здесь - дыши меньше и не слишком глубоко.

*Вопрос*: Там - то есть в западной медицине?
*Ответ*: Прежде чем рассказать о сути метода, мне хотелось бы подчеркнуть, что медицину я разделяю на два направления: так называемая официальная западная и восточная, в частности тибетская - чжудд-ши. Оказалось, что истина на стороне восточной медицины, которая всегда считала, что все болезни возникают из-за нарушения дыхания. Суть же метода в уменьшении глубины дыхания. Каким способом? Лучше всего расслаблением дыхательной мускулатуры. Что при этом возникает? Чувство недостатка воздуха, если дыхание уменьшается. Вот вся инструкция, весь метод.

*Вопрос*: Возвращаясь к вашему сообщению на ученом совете в январе шестидесятого года, хотелось бы узнать, как было воспринято изложение сути нового метода?
*Ответ*: Как я уже говорил, мое сообщение было принято буквально в штыки большинством хирургов. Тем не менее я получил одобрение председательствовавшего - профессора Мешалкина. Он сказал, что это перспективно и следует продолжать исследования в том же направлении. Спустя некоторое время профессор Мешалкин пришел в лабораторию и спросил: "Неужели все именно так, как вы доложили?" Он сам страдал от приступов тяжелейшей стенокардии, случавшихся через день-два, и никто не брался его лечить. Согласно показаниям приборов, установленных в нашей лаборатории, он был на грани тяжелейшего инфаркта. Лабораторию я создал на самом высоком уровне. Это был комплекс из тридцати-сорока приборов, способных регистрировать почти все основные функции организма человека и выдающие около ста тысяч единиц информации в час. Обработка полученных данных проводилась на ЭВМ. Машину я назвал "комплексатор", а народ прозвал ее медицинским комбайном. О нем сообщала пресса, в частности журнал "Изобретатель и рационализатор" (номер пять за шестьдесят второй год и номер шесть за шестьдесят первый год). Это уникальное сооружение, каких до сих пор нет в мире.

*Вопрос*: Запатентован ли комплекс?
*Ответ*: Только некоторые его части были запатентованы. Получение патента на весь комплекс потребовало бы большого труда, а это не было главной моей целью.

*Вопрос*: Была ли проведена научная апробация вашего метода?
*Ответ*: Я предложил профессору Мешалкину провести апробацию метода в клинике института. На это последовал категорический отказ, хотя сам профессор Мешалкин убедился в правильности наших идей, испытав на себе метод (что, кстати говоря, помогло ему разделаться с болезнями в несколько дней). Тем не менее он запретил мои исследования. Затем последовали более жестокие репрессии вплоть до насильственного изъятия аппаратуры. Были запрещены публикации и вынесены выговоры за выступления на эту тему. И такое отношение проявлялось к нам со стороны не только Мешалкина, но и его учеников-хирургов. В шестьдесят третьем году Мешалкин поступил так и с другими идеями, которые в той или иной степени мешали хирургии. В результате неблаговидной деятельности руководства институт развалился. Это спасло мою лабораторию. Мне удалось сохранить одну треть аппаратуры, штата и помещения. С шестьдесят третьего года по шестьдесят восьмой наша лаборатория работала в составе Института цитологии и генетики Сибирского отделения Академии наук СССР. Клиника Мешалкина была переведена в систему Министерства здравоохранения РСФСР. Мои неоднократные попытки и настоятельные просьбы экспериментально проверить наш метод не встречали поддержки и понимания. И лишь в январе шестьдесят восьмого года, после выступления нашей и зарубежной печати в защиту открытия, такая апробация была проведена в Ленинграде, в Институте пульмонологии, возглавляемым академиком Угловым. Незадолго до этого в нашей лаборатории неожиданно появился академик Петровский и заявил, что если мы вылечим хотя бы восемьдесят процентов больных, он даст рекомендации незамедлительно внедрить метод в медицинскую практику. Он обещал также предоставить в наше распоряжение клинику на пятьдесят коек для продолжения клинических исследований. Мы поставили условие - дать нам самых тяжелых больных, не поддающихся обычным методам лечения. Мы начали с того, что отменили им все лекарства, и вскоре поставили их на ноги. Официально признан положительный эффект у девяноста пяти процентов больных. Только у двух из сорока шести эффект был не столь заметен. А ведь были больные, у которых имелось до двадцати заболеваний. У одной женщины врачи требовали удалить грудную железу, так как находили предраковое состояние. От операции больная отказалась. К нам на апробацию она попала из-за астмы. Астму мы устранили, а заодно устранилось и все остальное. Кстати, те двое больных впоследствии долечились, о чем сообщили в письме к министру. Поэтому эффект метода можно считать стопроцентным. Заключение по апробации было передано министру здравоохранения академику Петровскому, но не поступило ни ко мне, ни в Сибирское отделение Академии наук. Из министерства позвонили председателю Сибирского отделения Академии наук академику Лаврентьеву, сказав, что в Ленинграде мы провалились и что вылечено только двое больных из сорока шести. Эта телефонная фальсификация послужила основанием для закрытия лаборатории. Четырнадцатого августа шестьдесят восьмого года лаборатория была закрыта, все сотрудники уволены без предложения какой-либо работы, аппаратуру растащили по частям (Примечание: Вторая официальная апробация метода, проведенная на кафедре детских болезней 1-го Московского Медицинского института в апреле 1980 г. по указанию Государственного комитета по науке и технике при Совете Министров СССР, подтвердила результаты ленинградской апробации).

*Вопрос*: Но метод не погиб?
*Ответ*: Метод не погиб, потому что вылеченные нами врачи продолжали применять его по всей стране. Хотя в Москве немало вылеченных нами врачей, но официально ни в одном московском учреждении нам метод не используется. Он применяется в Харькове, Чернигове, Каховке, Ленинграде, Красноярске, Хабаровске, Свердловске. Сейчас речь идет о том, чтобы убедить медиков пользоваться нашей теорией, освоить метод, внедрить в практику и вылечить около пятидесяти миллионов больных с глубоким дыханием в Советском Союзе.

*Вопрос*: Какими научными законами подтверждается ваше открытие и основанный на нем метод?
*Ответ*: Наша теория является развитием теории гипервентиляционного синдрома - начальной стадии болезни глубокого дыхания. Эта теория базируется на современных представлениях о грандиозной биологической роли CO2 для здоровья и жизни человека и всего живого на Земле и на физиологических законах действия CO2 на организм и на все системы человека, животных и растений. Углекислый газ является основным продуктом питания всей живой материи Земли (растения поглощают углекислоту из воздуха). Растениями питаются животные, а человек-теми и другими. Огромные запасы CO2 в воздухе древних эпох с десятков процентов уменьшились до ничтожно малой величины - трех сотых процента в наше время. Поглощение растительностью этого остатка источника питания приведет к неминуемой гибели всего живого на Земле. Я сделал доклад на эту тему на Всемирном конгрессе по геохимии, состоявшимся в Москве в семьдесят втором году. Обмен веществ в клетках человека и животных создавался в древние геологические эпохи, когда углекислота в воздхе и воде составляла десятки процентов. Поэтому определения концентрация CO2 в клетках является абсолютно необходимым условием нормального протекания всех биохимических процессов. В процессе эволюции в организме человека и высших Животных создалась своя автономная воздушная среда, представленная альвеолярным пространством легких, где содержится около шести с половиной процентов CO2, а кислорода на семь процентов меньше, чем в окружающем воздухе. Очевидно, это минимальная концентрация CO2, обеспечивающая нормальный обмен веществ в клетках. Например, снижение CO2 в легких при углубленном дыхании сдвигает рН в щелочную сторону, что изменяет активность ферментов и витаминов. Это изменение активности регуляторов обмена веществ нарушает нормальное протекание обменных процессов и ведет к гибели клеток. Если CO2 снизится до трех процентов, а рН сдвинется до восьми, организм погибнет. Пагубное влияние глубокого дыхания на организм через создаваемый им дефицит CO2 доказан многочисленными экспериментами, начиная с работ известного физиолога Д. Гендерсона, проведенных в девятьсот девятом году. Гендерсон подключал животным аппарат, углубляющий дыхание, и они погибали. Для сохранения постоянства CO2 в легких в процессе эволюции возникли следующие механизмы защиты: а) спазмы бронхов и сосудов; б) увеличение продукции холестерина в печени как биологического изолятора, уплотняющего клеточные мембраны в легких и сосудах; в) снижение артериального давления (гипотония), уменьшающее выведение CO2 из организма. Но спазмы бронхов и сосудов уменьшают приток кислорода к клеткам мозга, сердца, почек и других органов. Уменьшение CO2 в крови повышает связь кислорода и гемоглобина и затрудняет "поступление кислорода в клетки (эффект Вериго-Бора). Уменьшение кислородного притока в ткани вызывает кислородное голодание тканей - гипоксию. Кислородное голодание тканей, достигнув угрожающей организму степени, вызывает у некоторых индивидуумов повышение артериального давления (гипертонию). Гипертония увеличивает кровоток через суженные сосуды и улучшает кислородное снабжение клеток жизненно важных органов. Кислородное голодание тканей уменьшает содержание кислорода в венозной крови, что ведет к расширению венозных сосудов и проявляется в расширении вен на ногах с образованием варикоза, расширении геморроидальных вен с развитием геморроя. Уменьшение CO2 в крови увеличивает свертывающую функцию крови и в сочетании с замедлением тока крови в венах способствует развитию тромбофлебита. Кислородное голодание жизненно важных органов, достигнув предельной степени, возбуждает дыхательный центр и создает в нем доминантное возбуждение. Это еще больше усиливает дыхание. Создается ощущение одышки, или недостатка воздуха глубокодышащих, что еще более углубляет дыхание и замыкает порочный круг (положительную обратную связь, обеспечивающую неуклонное усиление или углубление дыхания и прогрессирование всех указанных нарушений-болезни). Уменьшение CO2 в нервных клетках уменьшает порог их возбудимости. Это возбуждает все отделы нервной системы, усиливает генерализацию возбуждений и приводит к раздражительности, бессоннице, постоянному предельному напряжению нервной :системы, необоснованной мнительности, страху, вплоть до обморока и эпилептического припадка. Одновременно усиливается возбуждение дыхательного центра. Так замыкается второй порочный круг циркуляции возбуждения в нервной системе, оказывающейся чрезвычайно чувствительной к внешним нервным воздействиям и стрессорным реакциям при наличии нарушений обмена веществ и кислородного голодания нервных клеток. Вот почему дефицит CO2 в организме, вызванный, в частности, глубоким дыханием, поражает в первую очередь нервную систему. Симптомы различных сочетаний нарушений в организме глубокодышащего чрезвычайно разнообразны. Традиционные принципы анализа болезней привели к тому, что различные симптомы болезни глубокого дыхания (бронхоспазмы, спазм сосудов сердца, повышения артериального давления или понижение его, обмороки с судорогами) стали называть отдельными болезнями: бронхиальной астмой, стенокардией, гипертонией, эпилепсией. Последние ведут к осложнениям: склерозу легких и сосудов, инфаркту миокарда, инсульту, являющимися основными факторами преждевременной старости, дряхлости, инвалидности и смертности. Эти законы физиологии объясняют пагубное (ядовитое) действие глубокого дыхания и обосновывают единственно научный принцип ликвидации нарушений, именуемых отдельными болезнями,- путем устранения дефицита CO2 в организме. На этом принципе основывается разработанный нами метод волевой лик-видации глубокого дыхания (ВЛГД), или волевой нормализации дыхания (ВНД). Если же глубину дыхания уменьшить ниже нормы и увеличить содержание CO2 в организме выше нормы на полпроцента - один процент, то отрицательных симптомов не будет. Напротив, в этом случае даже у бывших тяжело больных глубоким дыханием, то есть бронхиальной астмой, стенокардией, гипертонией, появляются симптомы сверхвыносливости. Мы регулярно наблюдаем это уже второе десятилетие. Оказалось, что крайнее уменьшение глубины дыхания не приводит к каким-либо болезненным явлениям. Так фактически удалось открыть основной закон смерти: чем глубже дыхание, тем сильнее болезнь и ближе смерть. - наоборот, чем меньше глубина дыхания, тем здоровее, выносливее и долговечнее организм. Теория болезни глубокого дыхания изложена в лекции "Об открытии глубокого дыхания, как главной причины аллергии, склероза, психоза, туберкулеза, предрака и других симптомов деградации, дегенерации, болезни и смерти западных цивилизаций".

*Вопрос*: На лекции вы упоминали, что ваше открытие заключается не столько в методе лечения заболеваний, сколько в выявлении их основной причины. Не смогли бы вы подробней рассказать об этом?
*Ответ*: Это очень важный вопрос. Западная медицина скатилась до слепого эмпиризма. Произошло это, очевидно, потому что попытка отыскать причину таких заболеваний, как астма стенокардия, гипертония, рак, оказалась бесполезной. Поэтому попирается главный принцип, на котором, кстати, стоит восточная медицина чжудд-ши: "Не узнав причину болезни, врач не имеет права лечить. Только узнав причину болезни, можно гарантировать излечение". Сейчас в западной медицине или перестали искать причину астмы, стенокардии, гипертонии, или имеют ложные представления об их причинах. Вот почему эти болезни продолжаются оставаться неизлечимыми. Оказалось, что глубокое дыхание является причиной около ста пятидесяти заболеваний, в том числе и раковых, как сейчас представляется. Поэтому из тридцати тысяч болезней человека около ста пятидесяти возникают в результате глубокого дыхания. Мы провели грандиозный синтез болезней. Оказалось, что такие болезни, как астма, эпилепсия, гипертония, стенокардия, инфаркт, инсульт, геморроэкзема, являются симптомами болезни глубокого дыхания. В случае если эти болезни имеются у человека, они излечиваются, что было доказано в Ленинграде и Москве во время апробации нашего метода. Некоторые больные, представленные нам как астматики, имели по двадцать - тридцать заболеваний. Все они излечены нашим методом, стали абсолютно здоровым людьми.

*Вопрос*: Мы коснулись непосредственно медицинских проблем. Но возникает следующий вопрос: если найдена причин указанных болезней (аллергических, склеротических, нервно психических, раковых), то есть глубокое дыхание, то откуда берется само глубокое дыхание? Какова же причина этой при чины? Следствием чего является глубокое дыхание?
*Ответ*: То есть какова причина причины - глубокого дыхания? Открыты основные факторы, углубляющие дыхание. Важнейший фактор, по моему мнению, это пропаганда полезности глубокого дыхания. Современного человека начинают учить глубоко дышать еще до рождения, посылая мать в период беременности на глубокодыхательные гимнастики. И даже новорожденного начинают учить глубоко дышать, поднимая его ручки и опуская. И так всю последующую жизнь - в яслях, школе, армии, во время занятий физкультурой и спортом. Существуют и другие факторы. Переедание, особенно животных белков (рыба, курица, яйца, молоко и, естественно, мясо), резко усиливает дыхание. Заметим, что животные продукты усиливают дыхание больше, растительные - меньше; вареная пища - больше, сырая - меньше. Следующим фактором углубления дыхания является ограничение подвижности, отсутствие физического труда, леность. Физические нагрузки способствуют вырабатыванию углекислоты, повышению ее содержания в организме. Вот почему люди физического труда живут дольше и меньше болеют. Углубляют дыхание гиподинамия, постельный режим для больного, горизонтальное положение (лежание, особенно на спине), удлиненный сон. Рекомендация больше спать и даже сонная терапия никого не излечивала, а к концу сна, около пяти часов утра, наступают приступы эпилепсии, астмы, стенокардии, инфаркта, инсультов, параличи, смерть. Другими словами - это зона смерти. Также углубляют дыхание различные эмоции, положительные и отрицательные, перегревание, душные помещения. И, наоборот, покой, закаливание, холод уменьшают дыхание. Усугубляют дыхание половые излишества, извращения. Воздержание уменьшает дыхание. Итак, оказалось, что основные положения традиционной медицины: глубже дышать, больше отдыхать, лежать и спать, калорийней питаться - усиливают дыхание. К углублению дыхания ведут и курение, употребление алкоголя. Отсюда обратное понимание: меньше дышать, меньше отдыхать, меньше спать, меньше развлекаться, меньше развращаться и больше работать физически, работать до пота, так как с потом удаляются многие яды из организма. Таким образом доказывается полезность принципов аскетизма. Наша цивилизация принимает глобальный, общечеловеческий характер, и поэтому надвигается такой момент, когда мир может погибнуть - от немедленного применения ядерного оружия или от постепенного отравления среды обитания человека, что и происходит. Следует также отметить, что и болезни глубокого дыхания и отравление нервной системы (т. е. факторы алчности) человека снижают разум человека - в первую очередь поражают нервную систему и кору головного мозга. Поэтому чем более развивается этот процесс, тем меньше человек понимает, что он самоуничтожается. Иными словами, человек подобен безумцу, который рубит сук, на котором сидит и с которого неизбежно сорвется. Поэтому открытие наших принципов является, может быть, спасением от надвигающейся катастрофы - гибели земной цивилизации.

*Вопрос*: Кто из ведущих ученых и медиков разделяет ваши идеи?
*Ответ*: Я могу назвать ряд ведущих ученых и медиков, которые понимают и поддерживают мои открытия, хотя, возможно и не совсем верно оценивают важность этих открытий в общем масштабе. В частности, известный хирург академик Амосов ратует не за хирургию, которая не может спасти людей, а за общеукрепляющие методы. Амосов тоже предлагает голодание, вегетарианство, физические нагрузки. Вот почему он понимает то, что предлагаю я. В одиннадцатом номере журнала "Наука и жизнь" за семьдесят седьмой год в статье "Раздумья о здоровье" Амосов пишет, что не может удержаться, чтобы ни упомянуть о моих рекомендациях: дышать меньше и проверять задержку дыхания. Он согласен со мной в том, что человечество сейчас раздышалось, стало глубокодышащим, а дефицит углекислого газа вызывает спазмы коронарных сосудов, сосудов кишечника. Это близко и понятно также академику Гулому из украинской Академии наук, бывшему директору института биохимии. В своей книге "Углекислый газ и жизнь", а также в книге "Основные метаболические циклы" Гулый подчеркивает, что он принципиально согласен с предлагаемым мной научным методом, с его полезностью. Академик Гулый доказал, что если повысить содержание углекислоты в организме животных, то при одном и том же питании почти удваивается удой молока у коров, привес у цыплят, поросят. Другими словами, углекислый газ является питанием для синтеза белков, жиров и углеводов. Это означает, что без затраты дополнительных средств можно повысить производство мяса, молока, яиц и других продуктов питания. Гулый понимает суть моего открытия и говорит, что оно обоснованно.

*Вопрос*: Известно, что помимо теории болезни глубокого дыхания, вы разработали ряд других основополагающих теорий. Расскажите, пожалуйста, более подробно о них.
*Ответ*: В этом плане приходится развивать теорию самого открытия, теорию метода и вообще теорию медицины, так как западная медицина теоретически необоснованна. Это медицина слепого эмпиризма, блуждающая в поисках случайных средств, которые помогли бы больным. Сегодня врач ищет не причину болезни, чтобы снять ее и исцелить больного, а таблетку или траву, которая помогла бы каким-то неведомым образом. Если восточная медицина, в частности чжудд-ши, начинают не с болезни, а с обоснования теории жизни, рисуя вначале древо жизни, а потом древо болезни (похожее на древо жизни, но искаженное), то в западной медицине теория жизни необоснованна, да и попросту нет теории. Есть теория эволюции жизни, которую можно поставить в основание теории жизни. Приходится разрабатывать и теорию жизни в эволюционном аспекте. По работам академика Опарина и Виноградова известно, что жизнь ни земле возникла, когда атмосфера нашей планеты состояла из углекислого газа, а кислород отсутствовал. Из такой атмосферы возникло живое вещество и сам человек. И только позже, когда растения поглотили углекислоту и выделили кислород, атмосфера резко изменилась. Углекислый газ из атмосферы исчез, его заменял кислород в большом проценте. Для нашихх клеток необхоимо примерно семь процентов углекислоты и два-три процента - кислорода. Воздух, окружающий нас, содержит примерно три сотых процента углекислоты, в двести раз меньше необходимого, и двадцать процентов кислорода, что в десять раз превышает норму. Значит, окружающий воздух стал ядовитым для нас. Эволюция, можно сказать, спасла живое существо, в частности - человека, создав в его легких свою атмосферу. В ней содержится - шесть процентов углекислоты и на пять процентов меньше кислорода. Поэтому мы живем. А все животные, которые дышали кожей, потеряли углекислоту и погибли. Такова эволюция животного мира. Причем в утробе матери каждый из нас повторяет ту же эволюцию. Содержание углекислоты у плода человека и - других животных во время нахождения в утробе матери в два раза больше, а кислорода - в пять раз меньше, чем у новорожденного и взрослого человека. Вот почему в утробе матери плод не болеет. Появившись на свет, несколько раз глубоко вздохнув и изменив свою среду, новорожденные начинают болеть. Таким образом, развитие каждого из нас повторяет развитие всего живого на Земле. Собственно, обоснование теории жизни, моего открытия и метода можно начать с теории сотворения мира. Теория жизни в кратком изложении такова: углекислый газ - основа питания всего живого на Земле; если он исчезнет из воздуха, все живое погибнет. Он является главным регулятором всех функций в организме, главной средой организма, витамином всех витаминов. Он регулирует активность всех витаминов и ферментов. Если его не хватает, в частности при - глубоком дыхании, то все витамины и ферменты работают плохо, неполноценно, ненормально. В результате нарушается обмен веществ, а это ведет к аллергии, раку, отложению солей. И так как до сих пор в западной медицине нет общей теории болезни, то ни один медик и ни один ученый не ответит на вопрос, что такое болезнь, хотя вопрос этот разработан нашим физиологом академиком Анохиным. Болезнью можно считать такое состояние, когда жизненно важные константы отклоняются от нормы в ту или иную сторону. Собственно говоря, диагностика подсознательно основана на том же принципе: замеряются жизненно важные константы - основные параметры температуры, давления. Чтобы человека вылечить, эти константы нужно вернуть к норме. Мало того, абсолютная обоснованность моего метода заключается том, что я не предлагаю что-то новое, неизвестное. Я предлагаю замерить дыхание людей, имеющих названные мной болезни, и будет доказано, что у них глубокое дыхание, гипервентиляция, дефицит CO2 (именно это проделано в наших работах и в работах наших идейных противников). Поэтому я предлагаю уменьшить дыхание, в частности его глубину, с тем чтобы повысить CO2 до нормы. Еще раз напоминаю: до нормы, то есть до международных стандартов, которые есть в каждой поликлинике, в каждой лаборатории функциональной диагностики. Вот в чем, собственно, заключается логичность моего предложения, научная обоснован ность, доказательность и безвредность моего метода. Уменьшая глубокое дыхание до нормы, человек не может умереть. Есд он не умер от глубокого дыхания, то не умрет от уменьшения дыхания до нормы. Это ясно всем.

*Вопрос*: Судя по всему, ваши идеи затрагивают и социальную нравственную сторону человеческого общества.
*Ответ*: Общепринятые принципы глубже дышать, больше дышать, больше лежать, спать, усиленно питаться - это принцип алчности. Кому присущи эти принципы? Мошенникам, тунеядцам бандитам, садистам, террористам и другим социально опасным и деградирующим элементам человеческого общества. Если человечество руководствуется принципами аскетизма, то устраняется возможность появления и развития подобных отрицательных элементов. Многим может показаться невероятным и преувеличенным утверждение, что при уменьшении глубины дыхания люди острее начнут осознавать порочность своего существования - алкоголь, наркотики наверняка не принесут им удовлетворения. И ведь ничего невероятного в этом нет. Кому неизвестно, что любое физическое очищение влечет за собой очищение моральное, нравственное. Народная мудрость гласит: в здоровом теле - здоровый дух. Поэтому наш метод очищает организм не только от физических, но и от моральных уродств, от порочных представлений. И еще один довод в пользу нашего метода. Следуя ему можно уменьшить потребление пищи, а это равносильно открыл возможности утроить производственные площади или урожайности сельхозпродуктов. Ну, и последний вопрос. Для нас ясно, что глубокое дыхание, а следовательно и болезни, которые оно вызывает, поражай нервную систему. Принцип алчности лишает человека рассудка, а это чревато далеко идущими последствиями. Поэтому моя методика окажется реальной и действенной мерой в борьбе за мир против войны. Если люди начнут меньше дышать, они станут гораздо спокойнее, будут более честны, менее алчны, и реальность войны уменьшится.

1982 год

----------

Aliona (14.01.2017), Joy (29.11.2019), Фил (15.01.2017)

----------


## Йен

Практически все бхиккху практикуют анапанасати, но в среднем они не отличаются каким-то особым здоровьем и долголетием от мирян и не буддистов. И в суттах ПК это видно - есть болеющие монахи, например дост. Сарипутта все время с животом маялся, от чего и умер, не смотря на все свои  все достижения. 
А волевые задержки естественного процесса дыхания непонятно до чего могут довести. С такими вещами надо быть осторожными.

----------


## Ануруддха

Речь не идет о классической анапанасати, а скорее о том, что в некоторые моменты развития правильного дыхания включается его осознавание и по ощущениям это напоминает анапанасати. И опять же речь не идет о задержке дыхания, а о уменьшении его глубины. Примерно так как мы должны приучить себя меньше есть, чтобы не толстеть, точно также меньше и в итоге естественнее дышать. Любой избыток организм должен чем-то компенсировать, переедание - отложением жировой ткани, избыточное дыхание - нарушением метаболизма и хронической гипоксией тканей. А любой переизбыток - это результат жажды ума, больше есть, больше потреблять, больше дышать.

----------

Joy (29.11.2019), Доня (21.02.2017), Юй Кан (14.01.2017)

----------


## Thaitali

> Открытие, опередившее свое время, о пользы расслабленного и неглубоко дыхания было сделано Бутейко. В чем-то этот подход, на мой взгляд, согласуется с Анапанасати в особенности по Махаси Саядо. 1982 год


В технике Махаси Саядо вроде нет Анапанасати и наблюдения за дыханием, только за движением стенки живота (в процессе естественного вдоха и выдоха)

----------


## Алик

Когда освобождаешься от мыслей, то и дыхание становится незаметным.

----------


## Юй Кан

Был продолжительный период, когда, при нормально режиме дня, очень трудно засыпал: мешало гулко бухающее сердце. (Днём-то его совсем не слышно, а чуть отправляешься спать...)
Путём проб всяких способов, нашёл способ достаточно быстро его успокаивать: увеличением продолжительности и замедлением дыхания (+ определённой задержкой на выдохе) при сосредоточении на нём. (Т.е. симуляцией т.н. сонного дыхания.)
А позднее, когда совсем перестал курить (курил до пачки в день), оказалось, что сердце тоже перестало беспокоить гулкими сокращениями после отбоя. : )
Но наработанной методикой засыпания пользуюсь и поныне.

----------

Joy (29.11.2019), Ануруддха (14.01.2017), Балдинг (16.01.2017), Дубинин (14.01.2017), Фил (15.01.2017)

----------


## Альбина

Любое увлекательное занятие сопровождается непроизвольной задержкой дыхания,что,кмк, намного терапевтичнее,чем применение воли.

----------


## Юй Кан

Да, бывает... Вон даже у Крылова сказато о вполне терапевтичной задержке дыхания при увлекательном занятии: "От радости в зобу дыханье сперло".

Но непроизвольная задержка дыхания -- не высший класс.
Высший класс описан Вен. Ерофеевым: "Я при словах этих не только затаил дыхание, и зрение и слух затаил, я не только что дыхание, _я пищеварение затаил_".
Но это конечно, уже серьёзная монашеская практика, не рекомендуемая простым невежественным мирянам.

----------

Ассаджи (15.01.2017), Дубинин (15.01.2017), Фил (15.01.2017)

----------


## Ануруддха

> В технике Махаси Саядо вроде нет Анапанасати и наблюдения за дыханием, только за движением стенки живота (в процессе естественного вдоха и выдоха)


Все правильно, но движение стенки живота происходит вслед за вдохом и выдохом и здесь добавляется еще контроль за объемом вдоха, а выдох происходит естественно.




> Когда освобождаешься от мыслей, то и дыхание становится незаметным.


Действительно при практике сосредоточения само дыхание утончается и становится почти незаметным. Но в подходе за контролем дыхания необходимо это делать в течение всего дня, а не только во время отдельных периодов.

----------


## Ануруддха

"Дыхание совершенного человека такое, как будто бы он не дышит". Лао Цзы.

----------


## Chikara

> "Дыхание совершенного человека такое, как будто бы он не дышит". Лао Цзы.


Вижу, что Вы обладаете незаметным дыханием, я тоже. Могу по своей воле менять показания тонометра в сторону значительного понижения давления, например, сначала 125, потом 90-100. Что Вы насчет этого думаете, есть у вас такой опыт?

----------


## Юй Кан

> "Дыхание совершенного человека такое, как будто бы он не дышит". Лао Цзы.


Полностью фраза с этим утверждением, приписываемым Лао-цзы, выглядит так:

Мудрец Лао Цзы говорил о методе Бутейко: "Дыхание совершенного человека такое, как будто бы он не дышит".
Кто бы мог подумать, что Лао-цзы практиковал метод Бутейко?! %)

Это к тому, что, хотя сама по себе фраза правильная (_с той оговоркой, что она относится к пребывающему в самадхи_), в единственном сочинении Лао-цзы её нет.
Хотя о дыхании чуть-чуть в Даодэцзине есть, но -- куда шире:

XXIX. 

Покорить Поднебесную жаждущий,
но на Нее воздействующий, —
вижу: желаемого не достигнет.
Поднебесная — Сосуд Священный.
Воздействие — недопустимо!
Воздействующий — обречен.
Удерживающий — утрачивает.
И оттого сущности
есть выдвигающиеся,
есть — вслед ступающие,
есть едва дышащие,
есть — задыхающиеся,
есть укрепляющиеся,
есть — истощающиеся,
есть прекращающиеся,
есть — разрушающиеся.
Вот отчего постигший
чрезмерное — отвергает,
излишнее — отстраняет,
крайнего — избегает.

----------

Анакс (20.02.2017), Балдинг (21.02.2017), Дубинин (20.02.2017)

----------


## Алик

> Вижу, что Вы обладаете незаметным дыханием, я тоже. Могу по своей воле менять показания тонометра в сторону значительного понижения давления, например, сначала 125, потом 90-100. Что Вы насчет этого думаете, есть у вас такой опыт?


Простите, что влезаю, но по-молодости эксперименты с дыханием и замедлением сердечного ритма довели до экстрасистолии. Зачем это нужно? Просто наблюдать, как это тело дышит, и ладно. 
( А давление в покое так и так снижается).

----------


## Ануруддха

> "Дыхание совершенного человека такое, как будто бы он не дышит".


Почитал «Дао Дэ Цзин», в общем да, приписывать Лао Цзы эту фразу нельзя, но звучит красиво и думаю обоснованно  :Wink:

----------


## Ануруддха

> Вижу, что Вы обладаете незаметным дыханием, я тоже. Могу по своей воле менять показания тонометра в сторону значительного понижения давления, например, сначала 125, потом 90-100. Что Вы насчет этого думаете, есть у вас такой опыт?


Незаметным дыханием скорее не обладаю, но в некоторые моменты тренировок и наблюдения за дыханием получается удивительное почти-не-дыхание. С показанием давления не экспериментировал но думаю, что человек владеющий своим телом может менять его физические свойства.

----------


## Доня

Есть интересное исследование на эту тему:
Α. Μ. Вейн И. В. Молдовану
НЕЙРОГЕННАЯ
ГИПЕРВЕНТИЛЯЦИЯ
Ответственный редактор
заслуженный деятель науки МССР
доктор медицинских наук,
профессор Д. Г. Герман
В монографии представлены современные аспекты этиологии, патогенеза, клиники и лечения нейрогенной гипервентиляции (гипервентиляционного синдрома). Гипервентиляционные нарушения—это вариант дыхательной дисфункции в рамках вегетативной дистонии. Детально рассмотрены все проявления нейрогенной гипервентиляции (дыхательные нарушения, обмороки, цефалгии, кардиалгии, психические расстройства, тетания). Подробно освещаются главные звенья патогенеза и симптомообразования данной патологии. Показано, что ведущими факторами этиологии являются психогенные воздействия, и таким образом подчеркивается психо-вегетативная (висцеральная) сущность данного синдрома.
Даны практические рекомендации по комплексному лечению гипервентиляционного синдрома, среди которых большую роль играют специальные приемы дыхательной гимнастики.
Книга предназначена для невропатологов, терапевтов, кардиологов и студентов старших курсов медицинских вузов.
Рецензенты:
доктор медицинских наук, профессор Б. М. Гехт,
доктор медицинских наук, профессор П. В. Мелышчук

_Вот их классификация нарушений дыхания:
_
Анализ дыхательных нарушений требует их разделения
на несколько групп. Так, в одних случаях дыхательные жа-
лобы подтверждаются видимыми объективными проявле-
ниями, а в других — наблюдение за больными объективно
не выявляет изменений дыхания. Довольно часта ситуация,
когда жалоб на дыхание нет (больные «заняты» ощуще-
ниями со стороны других систем), а объективно констати-
руются различного рода нарушения дыхательной функции.
23
Наиболее часты жалобы на ощущение нехватки возду-
ха, затрудненное дыхание, чувство удушья, чувство сжа-
тия грудной клетки (симптом «грудного корсета»), сухость
во рту, сухой кашель, чувство першения в горле, прерыви-
стое, неравномерное дыхание и т. д.
Для клинического анализа дыхательного симптомоком-
плекса мы выделили четыре группы дыхательных клини-
ческих проявлений.
/. Синдром «пустого дыхания» (по образному выраже-
нию одной из наших пациенток). В этих ситуациях самое
главное ощущение — это неудовлетворенность вдоха, ощу-
щение нехватки воздуха, кислорода. В литературе этот фе-
номен обозначается как «недостаток дыхания», ощущение
недостатка воздуха, «голод воздухом» (Остроумов Α. Α.,
1895). При этом следует подчеркнуть, что сам дыхатель-
ный процесс совершается (и главное — ощущается) боль-
ными совершенно свободно.
Одна из наших больных, женщина 27 лет, утверждала,
что ей периодически (через 5—15 мин) необходимы глубо-
кие вдохи, чтобы ощущать себя полноценно дышащей. При
этом, как она утверждала, с первого раза не всегда по-
лучается, требуются повторные глубокие вдохи. В процес-
се обследования больной мы наблюдали ее попытки про-
извести «удачный» вдох, который ничем не отличался по
глубине от предыдущих, для нее «неудачных». Другие
больные утверждают, что «дышат, дышат и не могут нады-
шаться». Такой вариант можно назвать «воздушной були-
мией». В таких случаях поведение больных изменяется.
Ощущение неудовлетворенности вдохом постепенно фикси-
рует внимание больных на «воздушной» атмосфере вокруг
них, плохо переносится духота, обостряется обоняние, по-
стоянно мешают и ухудшают состояние многочисленные
запахи, которые раньше не беспокоили. Постоянно откры-
вая окно, форточку, даже в самые сильные морозы и за-
частую переохлаждая себя, своих коллег по работе, своих
близких или соседей по палате, такие больные заняты в
основном реализацией своего «дыхательного поведения»,
они становятся «борцами за свежий воздух» или «воздуш-
ными маньяками», по образному выражению одного из об-
следованных нами больных. Помимо вышеописанных си-
туацией, дыхательные ощущения резко усиливаются в ус-
ловиях, вызывающих тревогу: экзамены, публичное высту-
пление, транспорт (особенно метро), высота и т. д.
Объективно дыхание таких больных, частое и/или глу-
бокое, чаще всего достаточно ровное. Однако эмоциональ-
ные факторы легко нарушают его регулярность.
24
2. Чувство неполноценной работы автоматизма дыха-
ния, ощущение остановки дыхания. Больные утверждают,
что если они сами не произведут вдох, то самостоятельная
автоматическая его реализация не произойдет. Будучи
обеспокоенными этим фактом, «потерей своего дыхания»
(точнее, потерей ощущения автоматизма дыхания), боль-
ные озабоченно следят за совершением цикла дыхания,
„включаясь" активно, произвольно в его функцию. Мы
наблюдали больного 58 лет, страдающего с 37 лет ГВС
после массивной психотравмы (умерли в родах жена и ре-
бенок), у которого в результате многочисленных исследо-
ваний была исключена какая-либо соматическая или не-
врологическая патология. Больной жаловался на то, что
очень часто вынужден активно «включаться» и «помогать»
своему дыханию, иначе вдоха может не произойти. При
этом, утверждал он, такие «остановки» дыхания имеют ме-
сто и ночью, что вынуждает его вставать (как правило, в
большой панике), бегать по комнате, чтобы «запустить» и
наладить свое дыхание.
«Остановка» дыхания — это скорее всего ощущение 
больных, однако потребуются дальнейшие исследования
для выявления мозговых механизмов такого феномена, на-
поминающего феноменологически «проклятие Ондины».
3. Синдром затрудненного дыхания. Ощущение нехват-
ки воздуха, как в 1-м варианте, также имеется, однако в
отличие от него сам акт дыхания ощущается больными как
трудный, совершается с большим напряжением. Больные
жалуются на «ком в горле», непрохождение воздуха в лег-
кие, ощущение препятствия на пути проникновения возду-
ха (при этом они чаще всего указывают на уровень верх-
ней трети грудной клетки), «зажатость» дыхания внутри
или сдавление снаружи, ощущение невозможности иногда
совершить глубокий дыхательный акт или моментами «за-
кованность», «зажатость» грудной клетки. Эти тягостные
ощущения плохо переносятся, больные усиленно дышат,
тревожны, подвержены панике. Внимание больных фикси-
ровано в основном не на внешней среде, а на совершении
ими самими дыхательного акта. Это один из вариантов,
названных Lewis (1954) «атипичной астмой». При объек-
тивном наблюдении отмечается также усиленное дыхание,
неправильный ритм, использование в акте дыхания в ос-
новном грудной клетки. Совершается дыхание с включе-
нием дополнительных дыхательных мышц, вид больного
беспокойный, напряженный, сосредоточенный на трудно-
сти совершения дыхательного акта. Обычно объективное
25
исследование легких (аускультация) не выявляет каких-ли-
бо патологических признаков.
4. Гипервентиляционные эквиваленты. Это периодичес-
ки наблюдаемые у больных вздохи, кашель, зевота и сопе-
ние (Rice, 1950; Lewis, 1954, 1957). Эти стертые, редуциро-
ванные дыхательные проявления считаются достаточными
для поддержания длительного или даже постоянного алка-
лоза крови. Это было доказано при помощи специальных
исследований Okel et al., 1961; Saltzman, 1963). При этом
часть больных зачастую не осознает того, что время от
времени они кашляют, зевают, глубоко вздыхают. Обычно
им на это указывают коллеги по работе, близкие люди
(Stead, 1943; Rice, 1950).
Такие парадоксальные формы ГВС, где усиленного ды-
хания в привычном представлении нет («гипервентиляция
без гипервентиляции»), являются наиболее частыми фор-
мами ГВС, при которых возникают наибольшие диагности-
ческие трудности (Comprenolle et al., 1979). В этих случа-
ях речь идет, по-видимому, о нарушении самой организа-
ции акта (паттерна) дыхания, нарушений, требующем
минимальной дыхательной избыточности для поддержания
длительной гипокапний и алкалоза (о чем свидетельствует
специально проведенное исследование) при измененной
реактивности дыхательного центра на концентрацию СО2
в крови*.
Нами наблюдались двое больных (женщина и мужчи-
на) , которые предъявляли в качестве одной из ведущих
жалоб частую и неудержимую зевоту. Больная 29 лет, ин-
женер, отмечала учащение зевоты в эмоционально на-
пряженных ситуациях, что очень мешало в повседневной
жизни. Больной 37 лет, врач-эпидемиолог, также отмечал
неудержимую зевоту во время пароксизмов, при которых
имелись выраженные болевые ощущения в области живо-
та. При проведении гипервентиляционной пробы отмеча-
лась необычайно выраженная, имеющая насильственный и
судорожный характер, зевота.

----------


## Ануруддха

*Лекция Бутейко. (МГУ, 1972г.)*

Теория открытия болезни глубокого дыхания, как главной причины аллергии, склероза, психоза, наркомании и других симптомов болезни и смерти западных цивилизаций.

Я с большим удовольствием выступаю в стенах нашего Университета, где мне пришлось в 1946 г. начать изучение медицины. Очень трудно выступать перед коллективом, не имеющим одинакового профиля знаний, одной профессии. Легче разговаривать с врачами, физиками, химиками. Здесь же нашу проблему приходится представлять в общем виде, приспосабливая её к пониманию всеми людьми, независимо от профессий. Поэтому, намечу лишь основные вехи, и, может быть потом, отвечая на вопросы, которые прошу присылать в письменном виде, мне удастся удовлетворить желание тех, кто не получит исчерпывающей информации.

Только в общих чертах я изложу все основные закономерности, которые были найдены в наших исследованиях, их перспективы, смогу коснуться теоретической части, а также практической стороны дела, которая еще менее может быть использована не специалистами. Главное - это донесение до культурных людей нашей идеи, нашей теории. Мы стремимся нашу теорию распространить среди населения, и считаем, что знание этой теории может стать очень важным профилактическим фактором в борьбе с наиболее частыми заболеваниями. Мы не будем здесь останавливаться на тех деталях, которые касаются технической, приборной части исследований, методики обработки материалов и т. д. Интересующиеся смогут найти эту информацию в соответствующих изданиях. Трудно перечислить все научные работы, вышедшие за это время, их более 40. Пять диссертаций защищено на эту тему, поэтому присутствующие здесь медики, могут в Центральной медицинской библиотеке или в Ленинке отыскать эти научные статьи и познакомиться с ними. Не специалистам рекомендую журнал "Изобретатель и рационализатор" (№5, 1962 г.), где кратко освещены методические вопросы нашей теории. В "Литературной газете" 1 мая 1967 г. была стать Соколова под названием "Дышите глубже - а надо ли?" Газета "Советская Россия" от 14 января 1968 г. опубликовала статью "В защиту доктора Бутейко", "Сельская молодежь" выступала с кратким изложением нашей теории.

Очень кратко, я изложу сам поиск, потому что нигде, кроме как в университете не разбираются вопросы целенаправленного научного поиска. Это интересно людям, занимающимся философией, общими проблемами науки, биологии, физиологии. Не надо ничему удивляться, не надо возмущаться, записки прошу писать в конце лекции.

Основной вывод, к которому мы должны прийти в конце нашей беседы, это вывод о том, что надо коренным образом перестраивать профилактику лечение наиболее частых заболеваний человека, связанных с поражением нервной системы, легких, сосудов, обмена веществ. Эти болезни надо лечить и предупреждать иначе... Коснусь я также вопросов, связанных с гигиеной умственного труда, поговорим о наших возможностях повысить работоспособность мысли, улучшить память, ориентацию, сон.

Итак, начнем с поиска. Первые сомнения, которые у меня возникли и дали толчок ходу новой мысли, появились еще на 3 курсе медицинского института, когда мы обучались здесь, в вашем старом университетском медицинском дворе. Проходили практику по терапии. Я заметил, как больные, вынужденные глубоко дышать во время прослушивания легких, получают резкое ухудшение состояния: головокружения, приступы астмы, стенокардия вплоть до обморока, остановки дыхания и судороги. Особенно поразительно было, когда я обследовал (выслушивал) своего первого больного, и, как дотошный студент, тщательно выслушивал его легкие. При этом больной обязан глубоко дышать. И вот, через несколько минут этот больной, спортсмен-тяжеловес, упал "как подстреленный". Я бросился к нему - это был бездыханный труп: бледность, заостренные черты лица... Впечатление, что человек умер! Это случилось так быстро, ведь я его выслушивал 2-3 минуты, не больше. Я выскочил в коридор (это было в клинике у Петровских ворот), и закричал, что умирает здоровый человек. "У нас и больные не умирают!" – спокойно заметила она и заглянула в палату. "Это ты его «задышал»!". Меня это мало обрадовало, я попросил отыскать ассистента. Пока тот бежал, больной чуть посинел, сделал вдох, второй, приоткрыл глаза, приподнялся и спросил: "Что со мной случилось?" Я не мог ответить!

Подоспевший ассистент объяснил, что все это произошло от глубокого дыхания, которое перенасытило организм кислородом и наступило столь плачевное состояние. Такое объяснение вызвало у меня целую бурю возражений - разве глубокое дыхание может быть вредным? Глубокое дыхание, которое мы усиленно тренируем? Все учатся глубоко дышать, чтобы кислорода было побольше в нашем организме! И если 2-3 минуты глубокого дыхания приводят, чуть ли не к гибели человека, то зачем мы тогда учимся глубоко дышать? Не вредно ли это? Этот случай и заставил меня искать ответы на непонятные вопросы. Оказалось, что уже тогда, в 1949 году, было достаточно фактов, чтобы объяснить, что происходит с человеком, если углублять дыхание. Уже было уже известно, что глубокое дыхание действует на организм отрицательно...

Разберем 3 положения: как действует на организм нормальное дыхание, как действует глубокое и как действует поверхностное дыхание - дыхание ниже нормы? Рассматривая действие всякой функции на организм, надо всегда учитывать все 3 положения, например: как действует на организм нормальное, усиленное питание и голодание. Также рассмотрим и дыхание, но прежде, обратим внимание на терминологию. Много несчастий перетерпели многие науки из-за того, что заранее не уточнили терминологии. Потом оказывается, что говорили, употребляя одинаковые термины, о разных вещах! Конечно, не могли договориться. Внешнее дыхание имеет два показателя: частоту и глубину.

Если мы запишем дыхательный акт, то получим: вдох-выдох - одно дыхание, вдох-выдох - второе, вдох-выдох - третье и т. д. Допустим, мы записывали объем и вдоха-выдоха. Вдохи можно подсчитать за минуту, и выразить частотой дыхания в минуту. Величина эта широкая - от 4 до 20 и более, очень индивидуальная, поэтому частота дыхания особой роли не играет. Мы больным запрещаем о ней даже думать. Что же важно? Важно изменить глубину дыхания, те есть объем воздуха, который входит и выходит через легкие. Это называется в физиологии "дыхательный объем", а население употребляет термин "глубина дыхания". Глубина дыхания может быть выше нормы, нормальной и ниже нормы. Разберем эти три положения: 1. нормальное дыхание, 2. глубокое дыхание и 3. поверхностное Глубокое дыхание - это когда каждый вдох больше нормы, а поверхностное - когда каждый вдох ниже нормы. Надо сразу заявить, что не существует "правильного дыхания". В широкой печати часто выступают люди, совершенно незнакомые с физиологией дыхания. Ничего о ней, не зная, они полагают, что функция дыхания настолько пустяковая, что о ней можно говорить не всерьез. Вот и появился термин "правильное дыхание". Но это антифизиологический термин, его нельзя употреблять для характеристики функции дыхания. Также, как неправильно говорить "правильная температура", "правильное кровяное давление". Есть понятие "норма": нормальная температура, нормальное давление крови, нормальное дыхание.

Но если бы только в этом заключалась ошибка! Несчастье в том, что пропагандисты глубокого дыхания его и считают «правильным», а поверхностное и нормальное считают неправильным. Это абсурд! Термин "глубокое дыхание" сам по себе уже понятие болезни. Ведь что такое болезнь? Это отклонение функции от нормы. Значит, «нормальное» дыхание, как и нормальное питание, как нормальная деятельность всего организма как раз и обеспечивает его здоровье. Значит, нормальное дыхание соответствует здоровому организму. Как же будет действовать глубокое дыхание? Имеется несколько законов физиологии, открытых 20-30 лет тому назад, которые обосновывают ядовитое действие глубокого дыхания.

1. ГЛУБОКОЕ ДЫХАНИЕ НЕ УВЕЛИЧИВАЕТ СОДЕРЖАНИЯ КИСЛОРОДА В АПТЕРИАЛЬНОЙ КРОВИ. Почему? При нормальном дыхании гемоглобин насыщен кислородом на 96-98%. Около 1-3% крови "шунтируется", идет мимо легких, и поэтому не участвует в акте дыхания. Первый постулат как закон был установлен Холденом около 30 лет назад. Казалось бы, глубокое дыхание бессмысленно, раз оно не добавляет в артериальную кровь кислорода. Но есть и вторая задача у глубокого дыхания - удалить углекислоту из организма как яд. Отсюда следует, что:

2. ГЛУБОКОЕ ДЫХАНИЕ УДАЛЯЕТ УГЛЕКИСЛОТУ И УМЕНЬШАЕТ ЕЕ СОДЕРЖАНИЕ В ЛЕГКИХ, КРОВИ И В ТКАНЯХ.

Истина неоспорима. А к чему она приводит? К повышению возбудимости нервной системы. Уже около 60 лет назад было известно, что углекислота является снотворным, успокаивающим и, даже, наркотическим веществом. Поэтому уменьшение углекислоты в нервных клетках возбуждает их. У глубокодышащих появляются следующие симптомы: бессонница, раздражительность, ухудшение памяти, вплоть до судорог эпилептического характера. Когда вся нервная система возбуждается, возбуждается подкорковая система, нарушается регуляция функций, потому глубокое дыхание первым поражает нервную систему. И вот научившиеся глубоко дышать, получив эту симптоматику, многие годы ходят, не находя специалиста, который поставил бы им диагноз болезни глубокого дыхания, и тем более излечил бы их. Так глубокое дыхание вызывает астму, стенокардию, гипертонию, инфаркты, инсульты и т. д. Итак, первый этап - неврастеническая картина. Она заставляет больного безрезультатно ходить от психиатра к невропатологу, затем к терапевту... Так они ходят годами, имея расстройство нервной системы, пока не случится инфаркт или инсульт. Потом, начинают лечить. Итак, возбуждение нервной системы - первая реакция на глубокое дыхание.

Второе. Уменьшение углекислоты вызывает уменьшение PH (концентрации водородных ионов) в крови, сдвигает реакцию в щелочную сторону, потому что раствор углекислого газа является слабой кислотой. Если углекислый газ уходит, то среда, организм сдвигается в щелочную сторону. Это приводит к следующим нарушениям: меняется активность ферментов, витаминов. Одни из них усиливают свою активность, другие снижают. А это неизбежно ведет к нарушению обмена веществ. Нелишне напомнить, что обмен веществ - основа жизни. То есть ферменты (а их около 700 уже открыто), витамины (их более 20), все эти регуляторы обмена веществ начинают ненормально работать - нарушается обмен веществ. Если углекислота снижается ниже предельной нормы, наступает паралич обмена, гибель клеток - всего организма. Как практически уменьшить углекислоту в организме? Этим, собственно, начал заниматься Гендриксон в 1907 году, когда появились дыхательные аппараты. Он подключал к ним животных, которые через пару десятков минут погибали в судорогах от глубокого дыхания.

Сейчас уже не вызывает сомнений тот факт, что любого человека, любое животное в состоянии покоя (когда не вырабатывается углекислота), можно убить глубоким дыханием за полчаса. Яд глубокого дыхания, связан с потерей углекислоты. Это непреложный закон, подтвержденный тысячами экспериментов, можно об этом прочитать в специальной литературе. Если резко уменьшить углекислоту, наступает паралич всех функций обмена веществ и гибель клеток организма. А если немножко уменьшить? Тогда последствия будут не столь гибельными, но иммунные силы организма ослабеют - иммунитет нарушается. Глубокодышащие начинают реагировать на любую инфекцию, болеют частыми простудами, подхватывают туберкулез, ревматизм, очаговыми инфекциями (гайморитом, хроническим тонзиллитом, кариесом). Нарушения обмена веществ извращают иммунные реакции – начинаются аллергии - неадекватные, ненормальные реакции на внешние раздражители. Появляется кожный зуд, крапивница, экземы, хронический насморк - «носовая» астма.

Меняется электролитный состав крови, и образование костей, как и их рассасывание нарушается. Так называемое "отложением солей" - это диспропорция в образовании и рассасывании костной ткани, т. е. в ее метаболизме. Так что, разросшиеся суставы - это не соли, а разрастание костной ткани. Часть костей должна разрушаться, ломаться, а часть откладываться в виде соли в других местах. Разрушаются зубы, и, наконец, должна появляться сухость кожи, ломкость ногтей, выпадение волос. Все эти явления возникают у глубокодышащих существ, Если учесть, что опухоли тоже определенный вид нарушения обмена веществ, то неудивительно, что человек, научившийся глубоко дышать, в первую очередь должен заболеть раком. Человек с нормальным обменом веществ охраняется сопротивляемостью организма, У нас уже есть первые, обнадеживающие результаты, когда доброкачественные опухоли в виде фиброзных мастопатий и фибромиом матки у женщин, рассасывались при ликвидации глубокого дыхания. Это все реальные вещи.

Итак, глубокое дыхание ведет к потере углекислоты. Но почему вдруг, углекислота являлась ядом в старых представлениях, когда потеря этого "яда" вызывает такие несчастья, такие страшные нарушения в организме? Для этого надо кратко рассмотреть историю эволюции жизни на Земле, атмосферы нашей планеты. Предположительно, жизнь на Земле возникла около 3-4 млрд. лет назад. Если рассмотреть развитие Земли зa 7 млрд. лет, то где-то в середине этого срока на Земле появилась жизнь, появилась атмосфера, которая состояла тогда, в основном из углекислоты и других недоокисленных продуктов - кислород практически отсутствовал. А жизнь все-таки возникла в этой «ядовитой» среде. Свободного кислорода вообще не было. Он был только в связанном, в неактивном состоянии. В основном состояло все из углекислоты, метана, сероводорода и недоокисленных продуктов. Та же атмосфера, что сейчас на Венере, как показали наши ракеты. Венера - более молодая планета в космогоническом развитии. Наши исследования подтвердили: на Венере 90% углекислоты и лишь около 2% кислорода. Предположение теоретиков об условиях зарождения жизни на Земле блестяще подтвердились межпланетными исследованиями.

Таким образом, все живое на Земле построено из углекислоты, и продолжает, строится из нее. Мы просто не отдаем себе в этом отчета. Как известно, Тимирязев и его школа установил, что растения питаются углекислым газом из воздуха, присоединяя воду в реакции фотосинтеза, выбрасывают кислород, как отброс. Берется еще немного других элементов из почвы, и строится организм: растения, плоды, водоросли. Основной источник жизни на Земле - это углекислота воздуха. Растениями питаются животные, а мы - и теми и другими. Значит, и мы построены при помощи энергии Солнца из углекислоты воздуха и воды.

Итак, развились растения и животные и стали поглощать углекислоты больше, чем ее выделяют газы вулканов, гейзеров и т. д. Огромные запасы углекислоты оказались съеденными растительностью и унесенными в подземелья под осадочные породы, образовав торфы, нефть, угли, сланцы, почву. Все это есть под землей, засыпанное космической и земной пылью. Надо понимать, что с уходом углекислоты из воздуха все на Земле погибнет, жизнь прекратится. Основные запасы углекислоты на Земле уже исчерпаны - осталось лишь 0, 03%. Ничтожная доля! Одна тридцатитысячная доля от общего газового состава воздуха... Если это исчезнет, жизнь на Земле прекратится полностью - растениям и человеку нечего будет есть! Человечеству придется задуматься о переселении на Венеру, где есть огромные запасы углерода и углекислоты.

Ясно, что жизнь на Земле продолжалась при высокой концентрации углекислоты миллиарды лет и строилась из углекислоты. УГЛЕКИСЛОТА - ОСНОВНОЙ ИСТОЧНИК ПОСТРОЕНИЯ ЖИВЫХ СУЩЕСТВ, крайне необходимая среда для обмена веществ. Сейчас атмосфера резко изменилась - сейчас в воздухе 21% кислорода, а углекислоты 0, 03%, т. е. образовались ножницы, которые должны срезать «голову» жизни на Земле. Но жизнь сопротивляется, приспосабливается, и поэтому все еще сохраняется, хотя по объему и представительству видов она значительно уже уменьшилась. Это связано с тем, что основным источником и хранителем влаги является живое существо. Растительная влага содержит около 95% воды. А растительность будет там, где есть углекислота. Исчезнет растительность - исчезнет жизнь на земле. Процесс этот прослеживается даже в письменной истории, как пустыни, сухие степи, солончаки наступают на материки, а жизнь отступает. Этот закономерный процесс отмирания жизни на Земле связан именно с ликвидацией запаса углекислоты. Но клеткам животных и человека по-прежнему надо около 7% углекислоты и всего 2% кислорода в окружающей среде. Так живут наши клетки: клетки сердца, мозга, почек.

А сейчас воздух содержит в 10 раз больше кислорода, в 250 paз меньше углекислоты, т. е. не подходит для жизни наших клеток, ядовит по своему составу. Это подтверждает эмбриология. За последние годы всесторонне исследовано кровообращение плода и содержание газов в крови эмбрионов человека и животных. Оказалось, мы все 9 месяцев находимся в среде, где кислорода в 3-4 раза меньше, а углекислоты в 1, 5 раза больше (по парциальному давлению), чем у взрослых. Очевидно, что организм матери создает такую среду для плода, какая была на Земле миллиард лет тому назад. Подтверждается закон Геккеля-Северцева - эмбрион в онтогенезе повторяет филогенез. Все, что происходит в организме плода, повторяет историю развития жизни на Земле. При рождении, при первых вдохах, резко повышается кислород в крови ребенка, резко уменьшается углекислота.

Известно, что в утробе матери дитя почти ничем не болеет. Только после рождения начинаются диатезы и все иные нарушения, связанные с обменом веществ. Почему? Резко отрицательно влияет газовая среда. Надо только удивляться народной мудрости на Востоке, где новорожденных туго пеленают, а в некоторых местах даже крепко привязывают к деревянной дощечке. Грудь прикрывают слоями войлока. Наши бабушки накрывали пологом коляску с грудным ребенком, пеленали тоже... Народная мудрость понимала, что к этому воздуху, особенно ядовитому для новорожденного, надо привыкать постепенно. Что же сейчас делают научные медики? Новорожденного посылают в кислородную палату, дают ему 100% кислород, да еще дыхательную гимнастику проводят: ручки вверх, ручки вниз... Проделывали опыты с новорожденными крысятами, помещая их в чистый кислород. Через 2-3 дня слепота! Происходит мгновенный склероз сосудов сетчатки. Понятно, почему - в утробе матери такого высокого содержания кислорода не было. Человеку нужно всего лишь 2% кислорода, а не 100%, как ему дают!

Вот как ужасны предрассудки, все надо делать строго наоборот. Первый предрассудок «о пользе глубокого дыхания» - безусловный виновник болезней человечества. Вот еще психоз - «кислородный». Сегодня дают его под давлением: повышают до 5-6 атмосфер и загоняют в организм. Для этого строятся специальные палаты, где предполагается «оживление» больных. Но мы помним эксперименты: при давлении 1атм. кислород убивает мышку за 11 дней, а при давлении 5-6 атм. мышь дохнет за 40 минут при той же концентрации кислорода. Очевидно, что предрассудки ведут по ложному пути, наши клетки в своем развитии не встречали концентрации кислорода выше 2%. Содержание 21% кислорода в воздухе непереносимо для нашего организма, мы к этому изменению среды не приспособились. Полезным было бы для наших клеток 10-15% содержание кислорода во внешней среде, примерно то, что находится на уровне 3-4 тыс. метров над уровнем моря. Вот почему в горах распространено долголетие - там меньше отравление кислородом. Там меньше болеют астмой, гипертонией, стенокардией, инфарктами, инсультом, склерозом. Это установленный факт. Если на высоту поднимать больных, астмой, гипертонией, стенокардией и даже шизофренией (сейчас таких опытов много), им становится легче.

Значит, на уровне моря мы находимся в избытке кислорода, а его надо как можно меньше стремиться загонять в организм. Что углекислота нам не яд, думаю уже всем понятно. МЫ пьем пиво, квас, минеральные воды, даже простую воду газируем, стопроцентно насыщаем углекислотой. Инстинктивно стремимся к источнику жизни. Если бы углекислота была ядом, мы бы повредили желудочно-кишечный тракт, все бы ходили с язвами пищевода, желудка. Наоборот, регулярно принимая газированную воду с углекислотой, больные, имеющих гастриты, колиты, язвы желудка, улучшают свое состояние, иногда даже язвы вылечиваются. Глубокое дыхание вызывает нарушение деятельности гладкой мускулатуры, спазмы, болезни, сокращает нам жизнь. Углекислота - ценнейший источник жизни. Избыток углекислоты вреден, как и избыток любого другого вещества. Во всем должна быть норма!

По законам физиологии, в частности, по учению академика Анохина, болезнь возникает тогда, когда сдвигаются константы, границы, нормы. Количество CO2 Анохин называет важнейшей константой организма, определяющей нормы жизни нашего организма. Ее уровень понижается при глубоком дыхании. Чем ниже уровень константы, тем ближе человек к гибели. А если углекислота повышается - это не опасно. Животные клетки миллиарды лет существовали с высоким содержанием углекислоты, человеческие клетки в утробе матери человеческие клетки тоже. Полной односторонности нет. Если повышать углекислоту выше нормы, (средней нормы), можно получить интересное явление – сверхвыносливость, особую устойчивость некоторых процессов, особую устойчивость нервной системы и т. д. Теперь перекинем мостик к тем феноменам йоги, которые до сих пор нерасшифрованы. Чудеса эти заключаются в том, что йоги умеют накапливать СО2, а все их тайны связаны с уменьшением дыхания!

Холден еще 30 лет тому назад установил, что организм регулирует уровень СО2 с точностью до 0, 1% («порог регуляции CO2»). Pаз с такой точностью осуществляется дозировка, значит, углекислота очень важна. А кислород, с какой точностью? Только когда кислород уменьшается более чем на 5% в легких, организм реагирует, чтобы его выровнять. А если кислород повышается? 100% кислородом вы можете дышать и реакции защиты не будет, потому что организм никогда не встречал такого содержания кислорода, не приспособлен к защите, к адаптации. Организм умеет защищаться только от того, от чего представителям его вида раньше приходилось гибнуть. Так как углекислота регулируется с точностью в 50 раз большей, чем кислород, то биологическое значение углекислоты "в 50 раз больше, чем кислорода". Это согласовывается с постулатами Анохина.

В процессе эволюции, когда углекислота начала исчезать из атмосферы, в организме стали образоваться защитные механизмы от ее потери. Отсюда:

3. Защита от потери углекислоты, защита от глубокого дыхания. ЗАЩИТНАЯ РЕАКЦИЯ ОТ ГИПОКАПНИИ (ИЛИ ОТ ГЛУБОКОГО ДЫХАНИЯ):

а) Самостоятельные защитные реакции - спазмы. Сужение клапанов, выделение углекислоты: спазм бронхов, сосудов, кишечника, желчных путей, воя гладкая мускулатура травмируется, вся мускулатура выделительных органов повреждается. Природа спазмов - это защитная реакция от потери углекислоты за счет сужения каналов ее оттока.

б) Снижение давления или гипотония. От глубокого дыхания через 1-3 минуты развивается гипотония, падает давление, развивается коллапс, шок. У моего первого пациента обморок развился не только от того, что начались спазмы сосудов и уменьшился приток крови к мозгу, но и от снижения кровяного давления.

в) Увеличение продукции холестерина вне зависимости от питания. Холестерин - биологический продукт, обладающий изоляционными свойствами. Он изолирует нервные волокна, клетки, оболочки сосудов от различных влияний, защищает организм от потери углекислоты. Мы взяли 25 больных-склеротиков (гипертония, стенокардия с высоким холестерином), отменили растительную диету, на которой они находились, отменили лекарства (они уже выпили бочки йода, борясь с холестерином), разрешали им есть жирное мясо. Когда они начали снижать дыхание, повышать углекислоту, холестерин резко снизился. Мы установили закономерность, согласно которой понижение СО2 На 0, 1% повышает холестерин на 10 мг%. Эта работа опубликована в 1965 году на съезде терапевтов в Иркутске. Также установлена закономерность регуляции холестерина. И все эти бесконечные дискуссии, что холестерин вреден - полезен, повышается - не повышается, закончились. Все встало на свое место: если есть глубокое дыхание - холестерин будет повышен, невзирая ни на какие лекарства, ни на какое лечение - ничто его не снизит. Если уменьшить дыхание, - повышения не будет ни при каких диетах, он снизится до нормы. Как быстро? Через неделю правильных тренировок.

г) При потере СО2 усиливается секреция слизистых, усиливается проницаемость клеток, это приводит к отекам, появлению мешков под глазами, одутловатости лица, хроническому насморку, отделению мокроты, усилению секреции в желудке. Все слизистые начинают пропускать свои «секреты». Отсюда понятно, что мокрота для астматиков и легочных больных полезна. Ее нельзя откашливать, потому что она защищает легкие от выделения углекислоты. Раньше мы говорили астматику: "Кашляй, очищай, продышивайся". Больной кашлял, рвал альвеолы, усиливал эмфизему, перегружал сердце, вызывал обмороки, повреждал бронхи, усиливал секрецию и опять провоцировал приступы. Но если дыхание уменьшить до нормы, ликвидировать глубокое дыхание у астматиков, то наступает реакция выздоровления, мокрота уходит сама, отделяется без каких-либо откашливаний. Происходит это очень быстро, иной раз за сутки.

д) Гиперфункция щитовидной железы (усиливающей обмен веществ) тоже может развиваться от глубокого дыхания.

е) Склероз сосудов, бронхов и легких является защитной реакцией от выделения углекислоты. Склероз - уплотнение ткани, защищающее ее от ядовитой внешней среды. В этом его роль, его биологический смысл. О сосудах говорить сложнее, а в легких мы наблюдаем, особенно у детей десяти лет: хроническую пневмонию, астму, бронхит, склероз, пневмосклероз. Уменьшается дыхание до нормы - очищаются легкие. Через полгода делаем рентгеновские снимки - склероза не видно! Склероз рассосался, перестал быть нужен... Глубокое дыхание наших больных приводит к высокому содержанию холестерина. Довольно часто холестерин откладывается на веках (желтые пятна, бляшки). До сих пор их удаляли хирургически ножом, потому что сами они никогда не исчезнут, только будут увеличиваться. А в процессе уменьшения дыхания, эти бляшки рассасывались на наших глазах в течение 2-3 недель! Схожий процесс происходит и в сосудах. Процесс этот обратим однозначно.

Вот краткий перечень защитных реакций. Переходя какую-то свою норму, они становятся реакцией повреждения; создают свою симптоматику глубокого дыхания и следующие звенья в цепи патологического процесса. СПАЗМ БРОНХОВ ИЛИ СОСУДОВ УМЕНЬШАЕТ ПРИТОК КИСЛОРОДА К ТКАНЯМ И ВЫЗЫВАЕТ КИСЛОРОДНОЕ ГОЛОДАНИЕ. Это истинное действие глубокого дыхания: чем глубже дыхание, тем меньше кислорода попадает в ткани мозга, сердца и почек из-за спазма сосудов и бронхов. Разумная экономная природа для поступления кислорода создала одни бронхи и сосуды, а для выделения углекислоты другие. Но то мог знать, что так пагубно измениться среда? Получился физиологический капкан, западня. Спазм бронхов и сосудов наступает, чтобы уменьшить выделение углекислоты, но этим же каналом движется кислород! Следовательно, автоматически уменьшается приток кислорода. Поэтому, глубоко дышащие страдают вдвойне – у них нет ни углекислоты, ни кислорода! Эти два вещества совершенно разного действия. Углекислота - источник жизни и регенератор функции организма, а кислород - энергетик. Их объединяет лишь общие пути поступления и выделения. Изменяются они совершенно независимо друг от друга...

Глубокое дыхание уменьшает содержание углекислоты в организме и уменьшает содержание кислорода. Поэтому, чем меньше глубина дыхания, тем больше кислорода попадает в организм, и наоборот, чем глубже дыхание, тем меньше кислорода попадает в организм меньше. Этот закон хорошо отражен в докторской диссертации Коваленко Игоря Александровича, защищенной в 1967 году в институте Парина. Он показывает эти зависимости числовой мерой на примере животных. Кстати, эта работа из университетской библиотеки исчезла, но можно почитать автореферат.

Таким образом, очевидно, "дыши глубже – глотай кислород" - это не просто абсурд, не просто физиологическая безграмотность - это истина, поставленная с ног на голову. Почему это отовсюду доносится? Да потому, что безграмотные в физиологии люди выступают везде, широко пропагандируют глубокое дыхание. Ни Холден, ни Пристли, никто из крупных физиологов, такой глупости сказать не мог! Если заявить: "Ешьте как можно больше!", то немедленно скажут: «Этот доктор - сумасшедший. А когда говорят: "Дышите глубже!", то это, вроде бы, правильный. Вот что делают предрассудки, когда попадают в наш мозг...

УМЕНЬШЕНИЕ КИСЛОРОДА В ТКАНЯХ, В КЛЕТКАХ МОЗГА, В КЛЕТКАХ ПОЧЕК ВЕДЕТ К УМЕНЬШЕНИЮ КИСЛОРОДА В ВЕНОЗНОЙ КРОВИ.

В венах уменьшается (до 70 и ниже) содержание кислорода, потому что его мало содержится в крови, омывающей ткани, тут же растет артериовенозная разница по кислороду. Гипоксия расширяет сосуды, расширяет бронхи, поэтому у глубоко дышащих сужены артериальные сосуды (спазмы). У гипертоников на глазном дне видно, как артерии сужены, при этом вены расширены больше нормы. Кажется, какая странная реакция организма? Расширяются все венозные сосуды тела - вот и заложенность носа при хроническом насморке! У глубокодышащего заложенность носа является "клапаном" - попыткой организма уменьшить дыхание. Но, вместо того, чтобы уменьшить дыхание (тогда нос прочистился бы), человек открывает рот. При дыхании ртом выделение углекислоты усиливается, и... нос ещё больше закладывает. Больной ходит по врачам, но как же его вылечить, если он сам себе «вызвал» насморк и поддерживает его?!

Расширяются венозные сплетения пищевода, иногда до кровотечений. Расширяются вены на ногах, где большое гидростатическое давление. Расширяются геморроидальные вены, а если геморрой "вырезать" - он опять образуется. Причина- то не устранена...

Вот сколько формируется болезненных процессов, которые не имели ни теоретического обоснования, ни практического лечения! К сожалению, и это признают многие крупные медики, сейчас медицина по множеству заболеваний зашла в тупик... Фактически, ничего не может ВЫЛЕЧИТЬ! Астма неизлечима - это же говорят больному прямо в лицо! Гипертония практически неизлечима, язва желудка неизлечима, экзема навсегда, даже хронический насморк не могут вылечить. Все эти неизлечимые ВОЗНИКАЮТ ОТ ГЛУБОКОГО ДЫХАНИЯ. А больного учат еще глубже дышать, усугубляя болезнь. Если дыхание уменьшать, то приступ астмы или хронического насморка может кончиться в этот же момент, потому что реакции о которых я говорил, происходят в течение за 3-5 минут, а улучшение начинается уже через 10-20секунд. Это мгновенные реакции.

Я слышу шепот возмущения и радости: "Что, все возникает от глубокого дыхания?" Нет, не все. От глубокого дыхания возникает одна единственная болезнь - БОЛЕЗНЬ ГЛУБОКОГО ДЫХАНИЯ. Она и вызывает такую вот широкую гамму нарушений. Почему? НАРУШАЕТСЯ ОБМЕН ВЕЩЕСТВ - основа жизни во всех клетках, тот или иной симптом преобладает, а чрезвычайно сильное его проявление выявляется как заболевание. Все, что есть у больного бронхиальной астмой, есть, как правило, и у гипертоника, стенокардика и т. д. Болезнь глубокого дыхания растащили на 150 болезней, которые правильно не диагностировались и не лечились. Среди 30000 заболеваний человека, зарегистрированных официально, болезнь глубокого дыхания не числиться, хотя является причиной более 90% случаев заболеваемости, смертности, инвалидности. Остальные заболевания виноваты лишь в 10% случаев. Это в наших-то культурных странах, где инфекции практически ликвидированы!

Когда астматик начинает лечится нашим методом, мы гарантируем, что все характерные симптомы исчезнут, если исправить дыхание. Это обещание мы всегда выполняем, если больной, в свою очередь, выполняет обещание ликвидировать свое глубокое дыхание. Но как его ликвидировать? 0братно тому, как вы научились глубоко дышать. У каждого здесь свой путь...

УМЕНЬШЕНИЕ КИСЛОРОДА В ТКАНЯХ (ТКАНЕВАЯ ГИПОКСИЯ) ПОВЫШАЕТ АРТЕРИАЛЬНОЕ ДАВЛЕНИЕ.

Этот закон физиологии доказан в кандидатской диссертации Мураенко, защищенной тоже в 1967 году. Я был оппонентом. Там четко показано, что любое уменьшение кислорода в тканях повышает давление, создает гипертонию. Так как гипертония возникает от глубокого дыхания, как мы установили, то спазм сосудов гипертоника приводит к тому, что сосуд суживается от недостатка углекислоты. Чтобы спасти клетки от кислородного голодания, организм повышает давление, потому что высокое давление под большим напором проталкивает кровь и спасает организм от гибели. Безусловно, гипертония является защитной реакцией организма, а больные и врачи до сих пор думали иначе. Что, откуда-то с неба упало высокое давление и убивает организм?

Как раз наоборот, оно спасает организм от кислородного голодания тканей. Это не вызывает никаких сомнений. Когда кислородное голодание достигает известной степени, тогда гипотония (первая реакция) переходит в гипертонию. Это мы видим почти у большинства больных гипертоников. Был человек когда-то гипотоником, потом спазм сосудов ещё больше усилился, симптоматика усилилась, кислорода стало меньше, и за один-три дня больной превратился в гипертоника. При этом, вся симптоматика осталась той же: головное боли и боли в сердце, бессонница, спазмы и т. д. Гипотония - первая стадия гипертонии, а не отдельная болезнь. То и другое ликвидируется, если поднять СО2 до нормы. Ничего удивительного в этом нет...

УМЕНЬШЕНИЕ КИСЛОРОДА В ТКАНЯХ, В СВЯЗИ С ДОСТИГШИМ ИЗВЕСТНОЙ СТЕПЕНИ ГЛУБОКИМ ДЫХАНИЕМ, ГУМОРАЛЬНЫМ, РЕФЛЕКТОРНЫМ ПУТЁМ ВОЗБУЖДАЕТ ДЫХАТЕЛЬНЫЙ ЦЕНТР.

Дыхательный центр углубляет дыхание, глубокое дыхание удаляет углекислоту, усиливает спазм сосудов, усугубляет тканевую гипоксию - кислородное голодание. От этого ещё больше дыхание, больше кислородное голодание... И вот, пошла работать обратная связь, как говорят в технике, или порочный круг, как говорят в медицине. Болезнь, как система, идёт вразнос, наступает самовозбуждение. Этот ложный фактор и ощущается больным как недостаток воздуха. Человек дышит за троих, в лёгких воздуха много, одышка огромная, а в тканях мозга, сердца, почек кислорода нет! Больной это воспринимает как ложную информацию, как нехватку воздуха. Пытается ещё сильнее дышать, ему хуже. Он ещё сильнее - ему ещё хуже. Говорили человеку раньше "дышите глубже", давали лекарства, усиливающие дыхание – что удивляться? Астматики, ощутив недостаток воздуха, стремятся «надышаться», и сами себя добивают. Но стоит астматику рассказать, что всё надо делать наоборот, он затормозит дыхание и получит облегчение.

Научиться глубокому дыханию очень легко: пару раз в день по 5 минут "дыши глубже", и через два-три года - пожалуйста! «Научился» глубоко дышать, получил «необходимое». Перестать глубоко дышать невероятно трудно. Недавно по радио перестали говорить во время производственной гимнастики "дышите глубже" - я там прочел две лекции. Теперь говорят: "Не задерживайте дыхание!". Это уже, я считаю, наша победа. Наше радио около 30 лет по 10 раз в день командовало "дыши глубже". Если послушаться, появится головокружение, слабость, шум в ушах и пр. У кого что болит... Несколько раз повторить, и болеть будишь всю жизнь! Большинство населения этим и занималось, вызывая глубокое дыхание, потом только поддерживало свою болезнь! Вот и выглядит сегодня наше общество крайне неприглядно. Вот собственно, краткое изложение теории...

В 1962 году в клинике у Петровских ворот, принимая больного с гипертонической болезнью, я учил студентов ставить диагноз на расстоянии. Хорошо зная физиологию и медицину, внимательно наблюдая за больными, можно всегда поставить приблизительный диагноз группы заболеваний. Надо отвыкать от машинной постановки диагноза, надо получать те сведения, которые ещё не учитываются лабораторными данными. И я очень жестоко ошибся. Я поставил диагноз лёгочного заболевания молодому больному со злокачественной гипертонией. Что меня обмануло? Глубокое дыхание. Это не объяснялось никакими старыми теориями. Причем тут глубокое дыхание, какое отношение имеет к гипертонии? По нашей теории - самое прямое. Глубокое дыхание вызывает спазмы сосудов, спазмы сосудов вызывают кислородное голодание, повышающие давление. И тут же пошли пробы, был установлен «вентиляционный эффект».

0казывается, человек может усилием воли изменить дыхание, можно посмотреть насколько его болезнь связана с дыханием. Вентиляционный эффект позволяет за 1-5 минут снять все симптомы, о которых мы говорили: спазм бронхов (приступ астмы или бронхита), заложенность носа (открыть нос, убрать спазм сосудов головного мозга - мигрень иди головную боль), спазм сосудов сердца, спазм сосудов рук или ног (при эндарторните), язвенную болезнь (спазм сосудов желудка), спазм желчных путей (при холецистите), предупредить приступ эпилепсии (аура)... На морозе разогреть руки, нос проще простого - уменьшить дыхание. Сосуды расширяться, и вы тут же согреетесь! Вы испуганы, возбуждены, вас бьет нервная дрожь – затормозите дыхание и через 1-2 минуты наступит успокоение. Понимая эти механизмы, можно управлять собственным организмом!

Бессонница бывает у тех, кто глубоко надышался перед сном, в силу разных причин. Затормозив дыхание, можно легко и спокойно уснуть за считанные минуты. Почему так просто? Дыхание - основная функция организма, изменение которой уже в течение 20-30 секунд влияет на весь организм, на все органы и системы. Если уменьшить дыхание, мешки под глазами прямо на глазах начинают уменьшаться! Зуд кожи при крапивнице тоже... Боли различного характера можно уменьшить, задерживая дыхание, потому что углекислота слабый наркотик. Когда у человека что-то болит, он рефлекторно, сжимает зубы, останавливая дыхание. Метод волевой ликвидации глубокого дыхания (ВЛГД) открывает перед человеком думающим новые возможности.

В глубоком дыхании надо уменьшить амплитуду - вот весь принцип. Это всем понятно: нет вдоха, нет выдоха, уменьшить движение грудной клетки и живота. Дети с двух с половиной лет прекрасно выполняют. Этот принцип за короткий срок может сделать то, что за месяц не сделают ни одни лекарства. Около 70-80% больных могут снять свои спазмы. Остальные либо не в состоянии управлять дыханием или их болезнь с ним не связана .

Каждый из здоровых и больных может подышать глубоко. Мы даем команду глубоко дышать. Как Соколов в "Литературной газете" писал: "Дышите глубже, а надо ли?" Мы говорим "надо", чтобы вызвать приступы через 1-5 минут. БОЛЬНОЙ видит - это не гипноз, не психотерапия. Это закон физиологии! Вызывается приступ, а потом говорим: "Ну, как? Не дышите!" Больной уменьшает дыхание, приступ проходит. "Понял?" "Нет не понял". «Дышите глубже!» И так, пока не поймет... Пока идёт спор среди академиков, простой народ пользуется этим методом, более 200 врачей прошло месячную специализацию у нас в лаборатории. Причем мы приглашаем, только больных врачей, с ними легче... Приходит здоровый врач, да ещё с большим опытом, который всю жизнь учил глубоко дышать, давал лекарства, увеличивающие дыхание (камфару, кофеин, адреналин, кордиамин, эфедрин), и вдруг, узнает про глубокое дыхание! Две недели надо его переубеждать, показывать больных, только потом можно учить... Читается вводная лекция, и тут же начинается истерика: "Все наоборот! Чепуха! Не может быть!» Мы говорим врачам: "Не волнуйтесь, идите сюда, делаем пробу. У вас что?" "У меня мигрень, стенокардия, гипертоническая болезнь!» "Дышите глубже! " После глубокого дыхания становится хуже. "Дышите меньше! " Ага, всё прошло. Потом делается проба, и дальше всё идет нормально. "А, всё ясно, всё наоборот! " Наша методика очень трудная, сложная, требует много времени, внимания, силы и т. д. Вылеченные врачи поехали по Советскому Союзу и лечат сейчас сосудистых и легочных больных.

1 января 1967 года вышло из больниц 1000 человек, из них только 1/4 часть была в нашей физиологической лаборатории. Был у нас комбайн физиологический, о котором можно прочесть в журнале "Изобретатель и рационализатор". Это комплекс машин одном приборе, в которые снимали информацию о дыхании, кровообращении и других процессах. Записывали на магнитной ленте или на графике, а потом обрабатывали электронно-счетной машиной. Тогда оказалось, что бронхиальную астму, гипертоническую болезнь и стенокардию можно выразить математической формулой. Математизация медицины и физиологии была осуществлена в этих основных направлениях. Можно познакомиться с работами. «Вентиляционный эффект" опубликована в журнале "Врачебное дело" (№ 4, 1968 год). Четыре года эта статья ходила по журналам... Рецензия была такая: "Этого не может быть, потому что не может быть никогда". Это естественно, так рецензируются все новые вещи.

У нас был принцип - практикой доказать верность теории, а практика не никогда не подводит, она нашу теорию доказывает без колебания. Глубокое дыхание должно (вам приходилось раздувать костёр, надувать подушку) вызывать слабость, головокружение, потемнение в глазах, шум в ушах, нервную дрожь, вплоть до обморока. Это понятно, это действие ухода углекислоты из организма. Жизнеисточник выходит, и вы попадаете в плачевное состояние. Это спазмы сосудов мозга, раздражение нервной системы, спазмы сосудов глаза, уха, сердцебиение, учащение пульса, падение давление и т. д. Это первые симптомы глубокого дыхания. Каждый их вас может эту теорию за 1-2 минуты проверить на себе и подтвердить. Это быстро доказуемая истина!

Возникла вторая проблема - проверить, какая часть больных астмой, гипертонией и стенокардией страдает от глубокого дыхания. Как потом выяснилось, к сожалению, большинство (95% больных)! Как можно сказать, что больной болел от глубокого дыхания? Вылечился, значит, болел от глубокого дыхания. И вот 95% больных в руках врачей-практиков в Харькове, в Чернигове, в Сибири ликвидируют основную симптоматику нашим методом ликвидации глубокого дыхания. 5% может быть болеют от другой причины, поэтому надо уметь поставить правильный диагноз глубокого дыхания. Каков же принцип предупреждения и лечения болезней глубокого дыхания? Не дать понизиться углекислоте в организме, держать её на уровне. Понизилась - поднять до нормы. Этим предупредим и вылечим болезнь.

Необходимо совершенно официально поставить вопрос перед Академией наук и Минздравом о запрещении всех глубоко дыхательных гимнастик! Я сейчас был на курортах, могу сказать. Это не курорты, а рассадники заразы глубокого дыхания! Помногу раз в день там слышится: «Дышите глубже, дышите глубже...» Люди ничего не слышали про дискуссии, которые ведутся вот уже много лет! 20 статей уже было в газетах...

У глубоко дышащих уменьшается работоспособность, они ничего не читают, плохо воспринимают информацию, а их продолжают учить глубокому дыханию! Это основная причина массовой заболеваемости! Когда все культурное человечество будет знать о вреде глубокого дыхания также хорошо и твердо, как оно знает сейчас о пользе глубокого дыхания – все изменится! Причем это произойдёт через несколько поколений. Сейчас человека начинают учить неправильно дышать ещё до рождения. Беременную мать посылают на глубокодыхательную гимнастику, чтобы «предупредить» токсикоз беременности, гипоксию плода, выкидыша, осложнения при родах и т. д.

Глубокое дыхание, нарушая обмен веществ, вызывает токсикоз беременности, спазмы матки и пуповины плода, кислородное голодание плода, выкидыши. То есть, не предупреждает! Овечек и морских свинок заставили глубоко дышать аппаратом. Получили нарушение обмена веществ, выкидыши, все, что «надо»... Уменьшение СО2 у матери неизбежно вызывает уменьшение С02 и у плода, ребёнок рождается уже сразу с глубоким дыханием. Его мать научила этому ещё до рождения! Начинаются диатезы, пневмонии, астмы, экземы и т. д. Вот какое это имеет значение.

Сначала так и было. Больной уходил от нас и говорил: "Чепуха! Меня уже резали, кололи, такие шприцы загоняли. Не помогло, какое там дыхание!» Вот с одним ученым был у меня длинный спор. Он говорил: "Когда я выезжаю на дачу, у меня само появляется желание глубоко дышать!" Ну, что ему возразишь? Я спрашиваю:

-У Вас есть собачка?

-Да, мы живём в Новосибирске, в очень дымном районе, когда едем на дачу, чтобы «подышать» и ее берем.

-Значит, -говорю- Вы приезжаете на дачу, садитесь на лавочку на берег Оби, и начинаете глубоко дышать?

- Да, само собой разумеется.

- А собачка? – не уступаю я.

Нет, она глубоко не дышит.

Это потому, что в сознании собачки нет глупой мысли о пользе глубокого дыхания! - Но вряд ли заботливый хозяин что-то понял...

Выходя каждый раз из душной аудитории, что мы делаем? Стремимся попасть на воздух или начинаем энергично раздышиваться. Да я всё это на себе же испытал. Позанимавшись полчаса, считал преступлением не пойти на балкон и не подышать до лёгкого головокружения - "набраться кислорода"! Потом приходил, и ничего не соображал, ничего не усваивал, пока не догадался, почему это происходит. Отсюда, основная причина глубокого дыхания - это существование самого понятия о пользе глубокого дыхания. Пропаганда глубокого дыхания, его польза приняты человечеством на веру, как религия. Огромная масса глубокодышащих показывает своими болезнями, какой на самом деле это яд.

Люди умственного труда, творческие личности всегда имеют глубокое дыхание. Потому что творчество, мысль – это волнение, переживание. Вот отчего они болеют. А в газетах пишут, что работникам умственного труда рекомендуется через каждые полчаса делать несколько глубоких дыхательных движений. Если это выполнять, через полгода будет инфаркт, инсульт и смерть.

* Важный фактор, усиливающий дыхание - это переедание. Переедание вообще, и в особенности, белковая пища. Даже медики говорят о механическом действии излишков пищи на дыхание: «Вот наелся, подпирает диафрагму, отсюда и одышка". Это опять навязывание мысли о том, что человек - машина механическая, а не химическая. Никакой механики у нас нет. Мы - химическая машина. В основе нашей жизни биохимия, обмен веществ. Вы можете выпить 2 литра воды, и никакой одышки не будет. Но стоит выпить стакан крепкого бульона, и одышка обеспечена, потому что питание усиливает дыхание следующим образом: вещества быстро всасываются и попадают в кровь, включаются в обмен веществ. А обмен веществ - это же дыхание! Дыхание клеток нарушается, идет сигнал в дыхательный центр, усиливается одышка. Вот почему одышка наступает после еды. Ничего там не подпирает. Механика - это страшный примитивизм.

Особенно вредны те вещества, которые трудно разрушать, которые требуют специальной обработки. Белки. Эти быстро всасывающиеся белки – самый яд для клеток. Если уж употреблять, то очень понемногу. А нас какая принята установка для лечения больных астмой, гипертонией, особенно детей? "Сил подбавить" - бульончику, да еще куриного (быстро всасывающегося), молочка, да творожка! Это усиливает дыхание, вызывает обострение – губит ребенка. Когда организм инстинктивно отказывается от еды - мы его перекармливаем! Насильственное кормление детей - это насильственное обучение глубокому дыханию. Вы наверняка знаете, что в 80% семей ребенка кормят так: "За папу, за маму, за собачку!» Под стол лезут «лишь бы он хоть что-то съел». Это опять наше ложное, абсурдное представление о том, что чем больше ребенок ест, тем он сильнее. А тут наоборот все! Надо избегать переедания... Крепкие бульоны, особенно куриный, молочная продукция, особенно творог – все то, чем кормят несчастных больных надо отменять.

Здесь говорится только о тех вещах, которые у нас уже не вызывают сомнений. Вот к примеру, недавно к нам пришла одна девочка, болеющая уже 10 лет своей одиннадцатилетней жизни астмой и хронической пневмонией. Девочка мгновенно усвоила теорию, и чем больше я ей говорил, тем больше она радовалась, потому что все рекомендации точно совпадали с ее интуитивными желаниями. Все к чему она стремилась, родители ей запрещали, делали наоборот. Были отменены были все лекарства и через 3 недели астма кончилась. Как-то раз, в доме не оказалось ничего съестного, ей дали полстакана молока и один творожник. Через полчаса начался тяжелый приступ астмы. А ведь раньше не замечали от чего это происходит!

Это испытано на больных тысячи раз. Стоит съесть в межприступном периоде творог или молоко, как через 20-З0 минут начинается приступ астмы, стенокардии, гипертонии - усиливается дыхание. Трезво надо смотреть на белковую пищу! Когда она действительно нужна? Когда растет организм. Молоко создано природой для новорожденных, детское это питание. Чем старше организм, тем меньше надо белков для построения тела, взрослый человек может набрать необходимое количество белка из растительной пищи (каши, хлеба, картошки). Перегрузка белками отрицательно действует на печень и почки. Белки надо принимать дозировано, соответственно возрасту.

Взять нашего "предка" - орангутанга. Он во взрослом состоянии не сосал собственную мать, и чужая не давала ему молочка! Филогенетически мы не приспособлены к потреблению молочных продуктов во взрослом возрасте. А сейчас пытаются всех пожилых людей перевести на молочную диету. Потому что забывают, что есть история, есть наука, есть законы, есть элементарная логика - все забыто! Во всем должна быть норма, логика, здравый смысл... Применение нашего метода требует четкого понимания, а глубоко дышащие люди имеют плохую память, не усваивают ничего. При приступах астмы, стенокардии, гипертонии им не втолковать ничего! Но стоит понемногу уменьшать дыхание, восстанавливается мозг, память и сознание, можно дальше учиться. Это естественный процесс.

Голод сам по себе значительно уменьшает дыхание. Вы слышали, профессор Николаев рекомендовал легкой голодовкой лечить многие болезни? И мы говорим, уменьшение питания уменьшает дыхание, повышает углекислоту выше нормы. Голодание лечит все проявления болезни глубокого дыхания: эпилепсию, астму, гипертонию, стенокардию и т. д. Вот почему, когда больной уменьшает дыхание нашим методом, наступает отвращение к пище, особенно к белковой. Это закономерно, эти функции тесно связаны. Но когда из голода выходят, да еще начинают с молочных продуктов, дыхание может стать еще глубже, а состояние еще хуже. Оказалось, что повышение СО2 - защитная реакция организма против голода! Нашему организму давно известно, что не только растения, но и животные, человек могут СО2 поглощать, включать в обмен, и из этих простых кирпичиков строить незаменимые белки. Это крупнейшее открытие сделал академик Гулый в Киевском НИИ биохимии АН СССР.

Он показал, что фиксацию углекислоты способны производить даже животные, и если на одном и том же питании повысить углекислоту в организме поросят или цыплят, то на одном и том же питании прирост живого веса достигает дополнительно 50% за счёт питания собственной углекислотой. Тоже самое мы наблюдали у своих больных, которые уменьшили дыхание ниже нормы - резко сокращается питание! Меньше едят, больше бегают... Растёт коэффициент полезного действия.

В 1967 году была издана книга на украинском языке "Вуглекислота та життя". Там биохимия, одни формулы... В этой книге приводится и обосновывается наша теория, говорится о её перспективе, приводятся данные. Теперь понятно, почему больные, которые уменьшили дыхание ниже нормы, вдруг начинают в 2-3 раза меньше есть. Организму проще построить собственный белок из простых продуктов, чем перестраивать чужой. Разрушать, а потом из него строить. Легче же на новом месте построить, чем разрушить и строить заново! Вот и организм начинает уходить от избыточного белкового питания, переходит на вегетарианскую пищу, к чему автоматически приходят йоги. А это с чем связано? С уменьшением дыхания, с увеличением СО2. Все закономерно...

Или вот еще. Я научился читать лекции не вдыхая глубоко. Это очень важно. Своих больных, особенно лекторов, педагогов, мы обучаем говорить не вдыхая. Ведь как обычно говорят люди? Демонстрируют глубокий вдох со звуком «а-а-а», потом начинают говорить. Это и есть глубокое дыхание, которое утомляет, "сажает голос", как говорят певцы. Говоря, глубоко не вдыхая, можно по много часов! «По 5-6 часов!» - говорит настоящий йог Зубков. Так что, это лекторам в назидание. Старайтесь начинать без вдоха!

Дальше, физическая нагрузка, труд, спорт... Повсюду выступают неграмотные в физиологии люди, навязывая мысль, что физическая нагрузка, спорт и труд углубляют дыхание. Как раз наоборот! Нельзя на какую-то функцию смотреть так бюрократически, как на оторванный от жизни факт. Ведь дыхание-то и нужно для того, чтобы шел обмен веществ! Параллельно эти процессы существуют. А физический труд, спорт, нагрузка усиливают обмен веществ, увеличивают выработку углекислоты. Она сама собой при нагрузке повышается в крови, а кислород при этом уменьшается. Чем больше нагрузка, тем больше углекислота в крови, тем сильнее раздражение дыхательного центра и глубже дыхание, но оно только формально глубже! Дыхание не стало глубоким, а поверхностным, оно уменьшилось по отношению к обмену веществ. Вот этим нагрузка и спорт полезны! При долгой, интенсивной нагрузке рецепторы, управляющие дыханием, адаптируются к добавке СО2. Если человек регулярно работает и трудится, то он фактически выполняет нашу методику, он уменьшает дыхание нагрузкой.

Следовательно, и болезни можно вылечить регулярной нагрузкой! Не дыхание тренировать три часа каждый день, а по пять часов крепко работать «до пота». Это вылечит астму, гипертонию, стенокардию и другие болезни. Мы пытаемся тяжелых больных дыханием поставить на ноги, чтобы смогли самостоятельно двигаться, а потом переводим их на спорт или на физическую работу. Не хочешь тренироваться, уменьшай дыхание, работая до пота по три часа в день! Альтернатива есть... Остальные факторы, усиливающие дыхание, будут нивелированы, будешь здоров. По физическому труду, по нагрузке для каждого человека есть минимальная норма, необходимая для выживания. Отсутствие нагрузки сказывается также пагубно и быстро, как и недостаток витаминов, воды или пищи. Три часа в день хорошего труда в поте лица или таких же интенсивных физических упражнений – вот норма для среднего человека. Организм наш создан на 60% из мышц, эти мышцы должны функционировать, суставы должны вращаться в полном объеме.

А раньше как делали? Обездвиживали больных: "Не ходи, не двигайся, лежи. " А мы как? Сначала пешком, потом бегом! Выдох, задержка дыхания, и бегом. Это быстрее накапливает углекислоту, люди быстрее вылечиваются. Очень мощный фактор. Сейчас вышли книжки: "Бег ради жизни", "Бег трусцой" и т. д. Да, бег трусцой мешает дышать, усиливает обмен веществ, увеличивает углекислота. Вот и помогает.... Можно сидеть, уменьшать дыхание, это труднее, чем в движении. Можно вообще, не трогать дыхание, а только бегать, и тоже вылечиться. Повышается углекислота. А можно бежать, идти, но при этом глубоко дышать, «передышивать», снижать углекислоту ниже нормы – получать опять обмороки, приступы астмы, стенокардии, головокружение и т. д.

Сейчас, в век автоматики, транспорта - движение минимально. Скоро будем нажимать на кнопку: автомат поднимет с постели, погрузит в лифт, привезёт на работу, с работы домой. Полная атрофия! Поэтому инфаркт вырезает часть сердца – не нужно столько, не участвует в работе... Происходит перестройка - болезнь адаптация. Должно быть так - не имеешь права сесть в транспорт, пока не прошел 2 км! Если человек сидит и пишет, надо подсчитать, какую энергию он должен расходовать в сутки. И набирать эту энергию в спортзале или на прогулке.

Далее. Замечено, что повышение температуры, перегревание усиливает дыхание не только у собаки, но и у человека. Особенно это видно на детях. Вот растет ребенок в любящей семье. Глупым, вредным режимом его убивают. Выживет ребенок, который изо всех сил сопротивляется, все делает наоборот. Будет у меня время, я напишу работу под названием: "Что такое любящая мать и как с ней бороться". Почему? Да перегрев начинается буквально с рождения. Многие родители делают новорожденным дыхательную гимнастику, направленную на углубление дыхания. Человек начинает сознавать, "дыши глубже" - это команда и подчиняется. У ребенка обмен веществ протекает в 2- 3 раза быстрее. Когда взрослым прохладно, детям, да еще непоседам, комфортно. А им по пять одежек одевают, да еще шапочку сверху... Перегревание приводит к усилению дыхания, ребенок простужается. Не от внешнего сквозняка, а от собственной гипервентиляции, от глубокого дыхания. Егo еще больше начинают кутать, еще сильнее перекармливать, и в конце концов, губят окончательно... Хорошо известно: в семье большой и бедной, где картошка да хлеб, одна рубашка на всех, бегают по снегу босиком - все здоровы. Почему? То, что мы считаем полезным - страшно вредно! Наши предрассудки ошибочны, вредны. Глубоко дышащим больным хорошо в прохладных помещениях... Есть примеры народного лечения астмы, когда детей погружают на 2- 3 минуты в ледяную воду с целью устранения приступа. Это страшный стресс, встряска для организма, но потом перестают кутать, и... астма кончилась!

Горизонтальное положение, лежание усиливают дыхание. У больных астмой, гипертонией, стенокардией часто ночные приступы. Если они лягут днем, полежит 2-3 часа - дыхание усилится, начнутся приступы. Многие тяжелые больные сидят - боятся лечь. Это закономерно. Лежать нужно только когда спишь. Наши больные во сне не могут регулировать дыхание, и поэтому сон для них яд. Поэтому мы через час- два его будим, он уменьшает дыхание. Сон сокращается до 4- 5 часов в сутки, тогда он вылечивается. Когда дыхание становится ниже нормы, сон сокращается сам. Это многих беспокоит: "Раньше по 8 часов спал - не высыпался. Сейчас сплю 4 часа, и высыпаюсь!" Да, выспаться можно и за 4 часа при очень малом дыхании.

Больных надо укладывать на живот. Это сдавливает грудную клетку, брюшной пресс и стенки живота - уменьшает дыхание. Дети, особенно астматики, сами переворачиваются на живот. А родители устанавливают дежурства, идет борьба - ребенок на живот, голову под подушку - переворачивают лицом вверх. Не дают ему покоя! Больной астматик на спине лежит - дышит с хрипами. Перевернулся на живот - хрипы прекращаются. Мы рекомендуем спать на животе, на жесткой постели, чтобы не прогибалась спина. Тяжелым больным мы рекомендуем спать сидя, пока уменьшается дыхание.

Следующий фактор, усиливающий дыхание, это лекарства. Антибиотики (пенициллин, стрептомицин и т. д.) усиливают дыхание. Через 2-3 недели такого лечения неизбежно наступает ухудшение состояния. Каков же механизм? Антибиотики борются с микробами, подавляя дыхание микроорганизмов. Весь живой мир имеет одну общую основу - обмен веществ. Поэтому антибиотики подавляют дыхание клеток и наших клеток. Это вызывает возбуждение дыхательного центра, нарушение дыхания в сторону его усиления. Мало того, антибиотики аллергизируют организм. Безрассудный, повсеместный прием антибиотиков приносит огромный вред. Камфора, кодеин, кордиамин, адреналин, теофедрин, эфедрин - тоже усиливают дыхание. Люди принимают их безрассудно, пытаясь вылечиться, а наносят себе непоправимый вред.

Отрицательные эмоции. Это перегрузка нервной системы. Отрицательные эмоции вызывают волнение, усиливают дыхание. Уменьшает дыхание "райская жизнь", но где ее найдешь? Жизнь - это борьба, притом очень нервная. Поэтому факторы, которые подвластны нашему контролю и вмешательству надо учитывать и использовать. Водные процедуры, массаж уменьшают дыхание. Многие позы уменьшают дыхание, в частности: подъем глазных яблок вверх, надувание щек, поза "по - турецки" или "лотос". Поэтому у большинства йогов поверхностное дыхание.

Что же произойдет о организмом, если дыхание уменьшится ниже нормы? Тут не надо путать полное дыхание йогов с глубоким дыханием. Пропагандисты глубокого дыхания путают эти два понятия, и в свое оправдание говорят: «Йоги тысячи лет глубоко дышат. Они сверх люди!" Все наоборот на самом деле. Полное дыхание йогов - это поверхностное дыхание. Оно делается очень медленно, с максимальными задержками дыхания после вдохов и выдохов. Если регистрировать вентиляцию легких и уровень углекислоты, то видно, что при такой тренировке вентиляция легких уменьшается, а углекислота растет. Поэтому полное дыхание йогов по своим физиологическим параметрам аналогично нашему поверхностному дыханию. Потому, так много людей интересуется йогой. Это поразительная по своей мудрости по своему набору упражнений системы. Я не говорю о всякого рода религиозных заблуждениях - это не входит в задачи моем лекции, но физиологически, йоги инстинктивно выбрали почти все то, что уменьшает дыхание: большинство их поз ведут к уменьшению дыхания, а сама дыхательная гимнастика по-индийски называется «Пранаяма» В буквальном переводе это означает "задержка дыхания" Что бы йоги ни делали со своим дыханием, их конечная цель - обуздать, задержать его, достичь бездыханности или бессмертия. А те, кто плохо читал, плохо понял, ввели эту путаницу, что якобы глубокое дыхание - это дыхание йогов.

И, наконец, не надо путать следующие понятия: мы с вами говорили о том дыхании, которое идет день и ночь - о базальном дыхании, фундаменте жизни. А в системе йогов это отдельные упражнения в дыхании. Потому, для нас практически не важно - как и что вы будете делать " вверх ногами, вниз ногами, через правую, левую ноздрю, правым или левым боком, - нас интересует к чему вы придете в результате этих упражнений: если углекислота увеличится/дыхание уменьшится/ с каждым днем, то это обеспечит переход человека к сверхвыносливости. Как видно на таблице, (см. приложение к инструкции 64г. ) вот зона нормы дыхания, нормы угле кислоты, это частота дыхания, это автоматическая пауза, после выдоха она сохраняется и во сне. А ЭТО - глубокое дыхание, которое у большинства из вас, наверное наблюдается без контрольных измерительных пауз.

Поэтому при глубоком дыхании меньше углекислоты, меньше кислорода, меньше задержка дыхания, больше частота дыхания и отсутствует автоматическая пауза. Сюда - дыхание все меньше, сюда - все больше. В первом направлении находятся йоги, а здесь - находятся тяжелейшие больные - смертники. Если дыхание углубляется, то кислород в организме уменьшается. Кислород в организме можно определять простым способом: надо выдохнуть и посмотреть - сколько человек сможет не дышать без напряжения. То есть сделать своеобразную задержку дыхания Но ее нельзя путать с задержкой дыхания в спорте и т. д. Как ее делают в спорте или медицине, когда испытывают дыхание? Человека заставляют глубоко вдохнуть, выдохнуть полностью, иногда - с напряжением, задержать дыхание до предела, после чего дыхание срывается, начинается глубокое дыхание. Эта задержка вредна из- за дополнительного глубокого вдоха, который нарушает баланс в легких. И последующее длительное глубокое дыхание уменьшает углекислоту в организме, причиняя вред. Поэтому задержка такого типа, выполняемая с целью замера кислородной обеспеченности" организма, обычно меньше задержки дыхания, на которую этот человек способен. А надо: выдох полный, но без напряжения - необходимо изгнать из легких дополнительный воздух, чтобы он не мешал замеру, иначе разная емкость легких внесет ошибки в измерения. После полного спокойнoгo выдоха - задержка дыхания. Это время - от конца выдоха до начала вдоха и есть максимальная пауза. Она коррелирует с запасом кислорода в организме.

Когда мы исследовали эти вещи у нас было достаточно аппаратуры (аппаратура уникальная даже для СССР - лучшие аппараты мира были в нашей лаборатории), у нас была возможность все измерить, но ведь в практике у больных и у врачей нет аппаратуры. Пришлось дать задание нашим физиологам, математикам и методистам найти показатели, которые дают возможность косвенно оценить уровень углекислоты, и вот наиболее важным демонстративным показателем, который коррелирует с углекислотой, оказалась максимальная пауза (зависимость довольно точная). Этот результат получился при расчетах на ЭВМ с помощью математических методов и впервые применен нами в физиологии. Данный критерий однозначен - не может быть углекислоты - процентов 7, а пауза - всего 10- 20 сек. Так не бывает, у глубокодышащих она все меньше и меньше - одновременно и меньше кислорода в организме. Если она меньше 10 сек, - это тяжелая болезнь, чем меньше, - тем тяжелее состояние: 5, 3, 2, 1сек - гибель. . . Наблюдая за максимальной паузой, можно видеть, как приближается смерть, как уходит жизнь. Но и от этого состояния можно уйти: меньше, меньше и меньше вдох, и через полчаса накопил кислород, и максимальная пауза выросла.

Поэтому наш второй принцип - надо измерять дыхание в процессе его торможения и в частности, максимальную паузу. Если она растёт изо дня в день, значит амплитуда дыхания уменьшается, кислород накапливается, здоровье улучшается. И вот здесь это показано. Эта реальная таблица, полученная на наших пациентах при десятках тысяч замеров нашего физиологического комбайна, показатели у здоровых и больных, и в процессе лечения. И мы установили, что мере уменьшения дыхания растёт углекислота, растёт кислород в организме, растёт максимальная пауза, иногда от 8 сек. например, доходит до 180 сек. - З минуты! И вот тяжелый хронический больной с 40- летним стажем болезни, 70- 80 летний старичок, которым лежит синий в постели на кислороде и уколах, задыхается на огромном дыхании, но ещё в сознании. Мы объясняем нашу теорию, дела ем вентиляционную пробу, даем команду: дышите глубже. Он с минуту подышал, ещё хуже... "Уменьшайте дыхание". Лучше. Вывод- уменьшить дыхание. И он начинает, что есть силы уменьшать дыхание, тормозить его, "самоудушаться". Наш метод, шутя больные назвали "драконовским", сибирским методом постепенного самоудушения". Он очень труден. Почему? - Нет кислорода в организме, а надо уменьшать дыхание, Желание дышать, а тут нельзя. Он начинает уменьшать дыхание, максимальная пауза растёт. Он измеряет её через 5- 10- 15 минут (это назначает врач) и смотрит- увеличился кислород, увеличилась пауза, всё в порядке.

Врач обязательно должен контролировать тренировку, он назначает индивидуально периодичность паузы, без контроля врача исправлять дыхание категорически запрещено. Во- первых, потому что половина больных углубляют дыхание, одна треть играет в дыхание. А если больной только думает о дыхании, а не тормозит его, дыхание усилится, получится отрицательный эффект. Поэтому или о дыхании не думать, и не играть в дыхание, или тормозить его сколько есть силы воли. Вот каков принцип. По этому наш метод нельзя пробовать, его надо или применять или не трогать. За дыханием обязательно должен смотреть методист, испытавший метод на себе. Наша инструкция от 1964 года, издана в Новосибирске 1000 тиражом. Мы тогда ещё были наивны и думали, что прочтя эту правильную инструкцию, больной будет уменьшать дыхание и потом сравнит, когда оно с станет нормальным - там есть, какое должно быть нормальное дыхание - 2 сек. вдох, 3 сек. выдох, 3 сек. пауза и т. д. Во- первых он глубоко начинает дышать, во- вторых, он сразу же начинает выполнять это нормальное дыхание. И все получается наоборот. Даже врач.

Поэтому, только под контролем глаза, который это видел и знает не будет ошибки. Ошибка будет усиливать дыхание, не уменьшать. ЕСЛИ этой ошибки не будет, тогда ничего страшного. Важно соблюдать принцип. И вот, когда тяжелейший больной, который не двигался- через 3- 4- 5 месяцев, через полгода начал делать задержку 150- 180- 240 секунд. Легко. Выдыхает и 4 минуты легко не дышит. Давно все болезни прошли, он сутки работает без устали, он спит четыре часа, ест в два раза меньше т. д. , грипп его не берёт. Все в семье болеют гриппом - он нет! А если появится инфекция, полчаса тренировки, и гриппа нет! Оказывается, вирус гриппа боится кислой среды. Этот старичок раньше по сто раз в год гриппом болел , а сейчас все болеют, а его грипп не берёт. Он вошел в зону "сверх выносливости".

В итоге больным мы советуем: все нагрузки делать на максимальной паузе, не дыша ходить по лестнице, стараться тормозить дыхание, бегом не дыша... Мы были страшно поражены, когда этот старичок, который не ходил раньше даже по комнате – у него была страшная одышка, через несколько месяцев без устали копал картошку! А внук его только полдня копал, потому что у него максимальная пауза - 20 секунд. Дедушка же бегом домой, на третий этаж, и никакой одышки! Почему он может не дышать три минуты? Тут мы поняли, что уменьшая дыхание ниже нормы, наши больные приходят к чудесам йогов. Они все делают через уменьшение дыхания, повышения углекислоты. Этим и объясняются их чудеса. Если нашему больному подсказать некоторые секреты, то и он сможет уменьшить дыхание на 10 минут, а то и на 15! Причём, кто? Смертник, который лежал, помирал в 60 лет...

Йоги тысячи лет искали "прану", а это, оказывается, углекислота! Основной источник жизни... Накопишь ее - станешь "сверхчеловеком", утратишь - погибнешь! Мы призываем ученых, медиков, философов, биологов, физиологов, всех людей, включаются в эту проблему. Тут непочатый край. Мы только приоткрыли завесу в мир не фантастики, а реальности. Все вышесказанное уже проделали сотни людей в Сибири и в Москве. Есть уже люди, которые стали сверхвыносливыми, и не усматривают в этом ничего удивительного!

Теперь о частоте дыхания. Многие думают, и это опять-таки навязанные не физиологами мысли, что если дыхание углубляется - оно становится реже. Ничего подобного. Частота и глубина дыхания - это два параметра одной функции. Функция должна усиливаться или уменьшаться. Усиление функции - это углубление и учащение дыхания. Ослабление функции - это урежение дыхания и уменьшение его глубины. У тех, кто научился глубоко дышать, наблюдается и частое дыхание. Чем глубже дыхание, тем оно чаще. Наши больные, выполняя даже самые элементарные упражнения, будут тормозить каждый вдох, уменьшать амплитуду вдоха, не давать воздуху входить, и дыхание само будет становиться реже. Первая кардинальная ошибка - больные начинают редко дышать: вдох, выдох, потом задерживают дыхание, подольше тянут эту паузу. Путают максимальную паузу с автоматической, и углубляют дыхание, начинают дышать редко и глубоко. Смысл потерялся - болеет болезнью глубокого дыхания и углубляет дыхание. Поэтому, одно только уменьшение глубины дыхания вызывает его урежение. Прямая тут связь.

Частота дыхания строго индивидуальна, она зависит от пола, возраста, веса и многого другого. Мы запрещаем больным о ней думать, иначе они запутаются. Она нужна только нам для измерения углекислоты. Если у больного измеряем частоту дыхания, максимальную паузу, то примерно узнаем на каком уровне находится углекислота в крови. И наконец, последний показатель - это автоматическая пауза. Пауза, возникающая даже во сне у нормально дышащих людей, у всех животных. Как это происходит? Иногда в семье, где есть больной, на примере приходится показывать. Вот лежит собачка или кот. Не жарко - она дышит нормально. Одышки нет. Каково дыхание? На выдохе грудная клетка впала, пауза, потом вдох небольшой, выдох, опять пауза. Это нормальное дыхание: вдох - выдох - пауза - остановка дыхания. Это естественный отдых лёгким, возможность газообмена. Это и есть нормальная, автоматическая пауза, которая происходит независимо от нашего сознания.

У глубоко дышащих ее нет. Им надо уменьшать амплитуду. Пауза придёт сама, когда их дыхание уменьшиться. А по мере того, как дыхание уменьшается до нормы, а потом становиться ниже нормы, эта пауза удлиняется - дыхание становиться все меньше и реже. Показатель частоты дыхания - это автоматическая пауза после выдоха. Все отклонения от нормы в сторону углубления дыхания мы разделили на 5 степеней гипервентиляции. Этой таблицей пользуются сотни наших врачей и больных, она никогда еще не подводила. Тысячи больных проверены по этой таблице! Больные в нижней части, поднял паузу до середины - вылечился, поднял выше – стал "сверхчеловеком". Вот основные положения, которые я хотел вам изложить...

Конечно, возникает очень много вопросов. Как действует курение? Никотин усиливает дыхание, этим он и вреден. Меня часто спрашивают: можно ли накопить углекислоту курением или питьём газированной воды? Надо понимать, что организм взрослого при средней нагрузке выделяет за сутки около 600-1000 литров углекислоты. Примерно столько же поглощает и кислорода. Кубометр. Чуть меньше объема этой кафедры. Ничтожные доли углекислоты в газированной воде никакой роли не играют. Или кислородная пенка. Для желудка глубоко дышащего она хороша, потому что в тканях желудка мало кислорода, поглощение кислорода прямо в ткань будет полезным. Кислород надо давать тем, у кого его не хватает в крови, им показаны кислородные палатки. Если давать кислород глубоко дышащим, им станет хуже. На данную тему опубликована наша статья в журнале "Советская медицина" ( № 3, 1967). Там показано, что если давать гипертоникам, стенокардикам и астматикам вдыхать чистым кислород, то это приводит к ухудшению их состояния.

Душные помещения. В них усиливается дыхание, а на свежем воздухе - дыхание уменьшается. Потому, что в душном помещении теряются положительные ионы, благотворно действующие на систему дыхания. В воздухе появляется много ароматических веществ - воздух много раз «передышан». Дышать таким воздухом - все равно, что питаться многократно пережеванной пищей. Спертый воздух вреден, там углекислота повышается максимум в 3 раза. В сосновом бору, на берегу моря её 0, 03%, а в душной комнате 0, 1%. Какое это имеет значение? Никакого. Нам нужно 7% углекислоты, а кислорода здесь на 1- 2% меньше. Тоже неважно для нас. Наш оптимум - процентов на 5- 7. Можно ли повысить углекислоту в организме постоянным вдыханием углекислоты? Такие опыты проводились давно. С космонавтами вот недавно проводили эксперименты. Глубоко дышащие гипертоники, стенокардики, астматики имеют в своем организме не 6, 5% углекислоты в лёгких и крови, а 4 - 5,5. 2% углекислоты им не хватает. Можно их лечить и так: помещать в камеры с 2% углекислотой. Но стоит им выйти из этом камеры - дыхание сразу становится глубоким, через пять минут - обморок. Что же, камеру следом все время возить или поселиться в ней навечно? Это не выход из положения.

Можно уменьшать дыхание лекарствами. Уменьшают его наркотики снотворные, успокаивающие вещества, противокашлевые препараты (кодеин, дианин), многие травы, в частности, индийская конопля. Все они угнетают дыхание. Так лечат гипертонию. Все эти вещества можно употреблять, если человек не может самостоятельно уменьшить дыхание. Можно маски делать, бинтовать грудную клетку, грации одевать и т. д. Существует миф о цветах и растениях, якобы они поглощают углекислоту в помещениях, выделяют кислород, практически не изменяя баланса газов. Но некоторые цветы выделяют вредные для дыхания ароматические вещества. Ждать помощи от разведения комнатных растений не серьезно.

Единственное, что остается - выполнять принцип, который мы предлагаем. ПРИНЦИП ВОЛЕВОГО УМЕНЬШЕНИЯ ДЫХАНИЯ. Сам научился глубоко дышать, сам и разучивайся! Каким способом? ОБРАТНЫМ ТОМУ, КОТОРЫМ ДЫХАНИЕ УГЛУБЛЯЛ! У каждого он свой. Индивидуально "подгонит" к больному нашу методику врач. ЕсЛИ вы найдете где-нибудь Инструкцию 1964 года, там на 9 странице написано: "без подписи автора недействительна." Этой Инструкции, как вы сами понимаете, не хватает маленького приложения - врача, который бы месяц у нас проучился. Тогда точно подействует. Написано все это было только для врачей, прошедших у нас специализацию. Почему? Необученный у нас врач читает и делает все наоборот. Психология-то другая! Психологию нужно менять! Чем? Идейной перестройкой взглядов на дыхание, широкой публикацией нашей правды о вреде глубокого дыхания. Тогда это будет правильно восприниматься.

Что же все-таки общего у нашей системы с системой йогов? Конечный результат. А различие? Наша система научно доказуема, опирается на измерения, строго контролируется, прогнозируется и т. д. Она научна. Мы не только обещаем излечение, но и точно определяем даже срок выздоровления. Так как эти болезни никем никогда регулярно не вылечивались, и не вылечиваются сейчас, их быстро и бесповоротно излечивают только наши врачи, то мы впервые в научном мире смогли увидеть, как идет самоизлечение. Как отменяются все лекарства и включаются приемы уменьшения дыхания. Как только дыхание подходит к норме (40 секунд) - наступает реакция выздоровления. 20 и 40 сек. - это рубежи, которые отделяют болезнь от здоровья. Как выглядит эта реакция? В принципе, так же, как и путь самого заболевания. Например, у ребенка был диатез, потом - пневмония, астма, экзема, крапивница. Он подрос – появились: стенокардия, гипертония, язва желудка... Как только он начинает уменьшать дыхание, то оказывается, болезнь идет точно по этому пути, но в обратном направлении. Другого пути нет. Все это было должно обостриться, чтобы ликвидироваться навсегда. Это закономерно. Надо помочь больному тренировать дыхание, дать ему уверенность, что он на правильном пути, все правильно делает...

Почему мы говорим «реакция очищения»? Глубокое дыхание нарушает обмен веществ. Каждая клетка накапливает множество шлаков, а во время реакции выздоровления именно от них очищается организм. Идет обильный пот, текут слезы, обильные насморки буквально ручьем льют из носа, появляется тягучая слюна - ее нельзя глотать, нужно чаще ополаскивать рот. Начинаются рвоты (иногда с желчью), если был поражен желудочно-кишечный тракт. Все это легко переносится. Начинается обильное выделение мокроты. У курильщиков она черная, как сажа. Потом мокрота становится зеленого, желтого цвета, потом пенится - все промывает. Сначала мы не понимали, что это такое! Никогда никто такого не видел. Больной прибегает: «Я, наверно, взбесился, у меня уже пена идет!» Оказывается, это последняя фаза очищения легких. Одновременно учащаются мочеиспускания, моча приобретает неприятным оттенок, запах. Иногда она кирпично-красная, иногда зеленовато-черного оттенка. Учащается стул. Так идет реакция очищения у тяжелых больных... У тех, кто принимал много лекарств, выделения имеют специфический, лекарственный запах.

Эта реакция как будто бы ужасная, с одной стороны, да еще бывают во всех этих выделениях примеси крови! Если у астматика были пневмонии, то все это сопровождается ознобом, головными болями, слабостью, болезненностью всех мышц, суставов, поясницы. Особенно болят места былых переломов и операций. У детей температура повышается до 40 градусов. Это не инфекция, это реакция выздоровления! Если температура уж очень высокая – дать жаропонижающие. Длится все это в среднем 2- 3 дня. Чем тяжелее был болен пациент, тем тяжелее реакция выздоровления. У одной трети больных, реакции вообще не наблюдается. Немного поболело, в туалет лишний раз сходил, и все... Тогда больной приходит с претензиями: "Нет у меня реакции выздоровления! Сделайте мне ее, а то не поверю что вылечился!» Тоже плохо, потому как реакция выздоровления показывает все серьезность изменений в организме. Я на этом остановился, так как все это надо знать.

ВОПРОСЫ ИЗ ЗАЛА:

1. Ваша теория находится в парадоксальном противоречии с современной медициной. Создается впечатление, что последняя находится в состоянии глубокого идиотизма. В чем тут дело? Что говорят о Вашей теории официальные медики, наши и зарубежные?

БУТЕЙКО: Ну, это чересчур резко сказано. Видите ли, наша теория не парадоксальна, она точно соответствует законам физиологии. Все, что я говорил, все, что науки накопили, подтверждает нашу теорию. Есть очевидное расхождение лишь с предрассудками о пользе глубокого дыхания. Предрассудки надо отбросить. Как воспринимать теорию? Ее печатают, у нас много сторонников, много и противников, как у всех... Официально нашу теорию никто не критиковал. Я ее докладывал в 1964 году на обществе физиологов в физиологическом институте на Моховой. А что мне могут возразить? Построено же все на законах физиологии! Закулисные интриги не искажают действительности...

2. Скажите, как вашими методами побороть гипертонию?

БУТЕЙКО: Гипертонию. . . В "Советской РОССИИ" корреспондент Шпаков проговорился и выдал тайну: я сам заболел гипертонией в 1962 году. Собственно, моя же идея и спасла меня от гибели, потому что больше 2-3 лет со злокачественной гипертонией не живут. Тормозил дыхание постоянно, никакого метода еще не было. Как видите, не задохнулся, способен еще рассказывать вам интересные вещи.

3. Удалось ли вам эту теорию довести до сознания работников спорта и подготовить спортивные кадры?

БУТЕЙКО: ТРУДНО, у нас мало сил... Два научных сотрудника, два врача работали в Сибири, в тайге. Так далеко забрались, чтобы не мешали. Все сделано, надо теперь применять. Многие спортивные руководители понимают наше дело, но планомерных тренировок ввести пока не удалось, это дело будущего.

4. В лесу избыток кислорода, значит, там находиться вредно?

БУТЕЙКО: Почему? И в этой аудитории, и в лесу количество кислорода примерно одинаковое, я говорил об этом. Ну, тут процента на 2 поменьше. В лесу же масса полезных веществ! Что в лесу, что на берегу моря, что на экваторе, что на полюсе, что в этой аудитории - кислорода везде поровну. Его количество уменьшается с увеличением высоты (концентрация молекул уменьшается, уменьшается барометрическое давление). В сосновом лесу больше и озона, и ароматических веществ, которые действуют индивидуально. Взгляды на разное количество кислорода в разных местах ненаучны. Разница настолько ничтожна, что наши приборы её не улавливали.

5. Вы сказали, что СО2 является наркотиком. После тренировки в течение месяца я почувствовал замедление мыслительных процессов. Голова как в тумане, сон увеличился. Объясните, пожалуйста, эти явления! И ещё. Какая разница в задержке на вдохе и на выдохе?

БУТЕЙКО : Ну, это методические вопросы. Кто-то без врача сам начал тренироваться. Почему голова в тумане? Может он углубил дыхание. Кто знает? Как я могу ответить? Может, у Вас реакция выздоровления, может хронический тонзиллит? Интоксикация? Много вопросов... Если была очаговая инфекция (хронический тонзиллит), вообще не удается исправить дыхание. Сначала надо удалить воспаление миндалин, то есть инфекцию, или зубы зараженные, а уже потом заниматься тренировкой дыхания. Это индивидуальный вопрос.

6. Каким способом можно научиться правильно дышать? Можно ли научиться этому самостоятельно?

БУТЕЙКО: Похоже, лекцию нужно начинать сначала! Обычно, вторая лекция воспринимается уже лучше... Я показал принцип измерения дыхания. Кто внимательно слушал, может измерить свое дыхание. Надо измерять частоту дыхания за минуту, посмотреть, какое оно. Если нормальное, может, и не надо его трогать, тренировать. Хотите войти в зону "сверх выносливости", уменьшайте! Главное, перестаньте учиться глубоко дышать, исключите факторы, которые усиливают дыхание. Это уже будет огромный сдвиг вперёд. Глубокодышащий человек впадает в крайности: то он учился глубоко дышать, то сразу же хочет войти в зону "сверхвыносливости". Лекция моя для того и читалась, чтобы вы перестали учиться глубоко дышать. Я буду страшно рад, если это получится!

7. Существует способ лечения сердечных болезней углекислыми ваннами. Это подтверждает Вашу теорию?

БУТЕЙКО: Много способов, подтверждающих, но это уже детали. Можно вдыхать углекислоту, но дыхание усилится, будет отрицательный эффект.

8. Чем вредна максимальная пауза на вдохе, если она делается без напряжения?

БУТЕЙКО: Я говорил, максимальную паузу делают для измерения дыхания. Она построена на выдохе. Не тренировка, а измерение.... Если есть приборы, её можно не делать.

9. Что полезнее: задерживать дыхание на вдохе или на выдохе?

БУТЕЙКО: Здоровым почти равносильно, только задержки должны быть разными по величине: на вдохе в 2 раза больше, чем после выдоха. А вот у больных астмой, гипертонией, стенокардией, вздутие лёгких у которых, надо стремиться делать максимальную паузу на выдохе. Задержать дыхание, вернуть грудную клетку к норме. Мы разрабатывали эту методику для больных, им следует измерять максимальную паузу после выдоха. В йоговских системах тоже есть задержка на вдохе и на выдохе. Они равноценны по своему физиологическому эффекту.

10. Расскажите, пожалуйста, поваренной соли, с точки зрения метода?

БУТЕЙКО: Это специальный вопрос, нельзя всё охватить. Единственное могу сказать, что чрезмерное употребление поваренной соли ведёт к выделению из организма необходимых для него солей. Мы говорим больным: «Сокращайте приём соли!» Мы против употребления минеральных напитков в большом количестве - там много соли! Бесконечное питьё минеральной воды, как правило, ухудшает состояние, особенно это заметно по тяжелым больным. Два стакана Боржоми, и приступ астмы! Полезнее пить простую водичку, идеально - ключевую, но где её возьмёшь? На алкоголь мы смотрим также, как на сахар. Чрезмерное употребление сахара ведёт к разрушению витаминов группы "В", необходимых для нервной системы. Всё, что вы едите: сахар, хлеб, картошку, мясо (жир разрушается до сахара) – это сахар, поэтому недостатка в нем не бывает. Но в хлебе, картошке, в других продуктах есть витамины группы "В", которые способствуют обмену сахара в организме. Если же вы поглощаете чистый сахар, то уменьшается содержание витаминов группы "В" в нервных тканях, поражается нервная система.

Вспомним опыты с японскими моряками, которые стали питаться шлифованным рисом, очищенным от скорлупы так, что осталось только зерно. А все витамины и белки у риса в чешуе! В результате, моряки питались одним крахмалом - сахаром. Через 2- 3 месяца корабль приходит обратно, а две трети моряков погибли от нервных параличей, поражения сердца, нервного истощения... Очень долго искали японцы диверсию или инфекцию, пока ученые не открыли витамины группы "В". Питающиеся сахаром постепенно приходит к состоянию этих японских моряков.

Алкоголь по своему действию физиологическому имеет два направления: на нервную систему, на дыхание - он угнетает дыхание, уменьшает дыхание в первую фазу. Но потом, когда разрушается до кислых продуктов, они вытесняют углекислоту. Похмелье - это реакция глубокого дыхания: головная боль, слабость, тошнота... Если уменьшить дыхание, эти явления уйдут. Мало того, глубокое дыхание тактически опьяняет организм, вызывает кислородное голодание в тканях – это примерно тоже, что делает алкоголь. Глубоко дышащие – это как полупьяные! Реакции неадекватные, возбуждение сверх меры. Если глубоко дышащий чувствует, что пьянеет от алкоголя, ему стоит уменьшить дыхание. Уменьшиться компонент опьянения от глубокого дыхания и уменьшится опьянение вообще. Протрезвеет человек немного.

На глубоко дышащих похмелье, выделение углекислоты отрицательно действует, поэтому они обычно и не пьют. Мгновенно хмелеют, голова идёт кругом от малейшей доли алкоголя... Сам алкоголь является продуктом распада сахара, вот и по своему физиологическому действию похож - требует для своего разрушения витамины группы "В", поражает нервную систему. Как у японских моряков... Мы говорим больным так: идете к нормальным людям повеселиться или успокоить, конечно, можно выпить немного, это будет положительный фактор, но знайте меру! Мы разрешаем алкоголя ровно столько, сколько секунд максимальная пауза: 20 секунд - 20 грамм можно, 240 секунд – пей 240 грамм! Тогда будет все нормально.

11. Производились ли опыты с повышением содержанием СО2 в атмосфере?

БУТЕЙКО: Да, таких опытов было много. Накоплен тактический материал, который подтверждает всё, что я сказал. Его только надо логически разложить по полочкам. И всё станет на свои места. Животные, кстати, длительно могут быть в атмосфере при 30% углекислоты, не погибая.

12. Нет ли вреда от пауз в дыхании?

БУТЕЙКО: Почему же вред? Только не следует путать максимальную паузу для измерения с обычной, нормальной паузой после вдоха и выдоха. Кстати говоря, нормальная пауза составляет примерно одну десятую от максимальной. Почему будет вред от нормального дыхания? Не будет.

13. Как применять паузы в дыхании?

БУТЕЙКО: Ничего применять нельзя! Всё, что здесь говорилось, мимо вас! Вы всё поняли наоборот. Автор этой записки, прекращайте свои опыты! Вы максимальную паузу путаете с нормальной. Что он будет делать дома? ВЫДОХ, И до предела держит дыхание на максимальной паузе. Вдох-выдох, и опять. Это называться «он учиться нормально дышать"? Так нельзя! Разучиться глубоко дышать - это первая моя просьба.

14. Расскажите, пожалуйста о себе. Как можно попасть на лечение к вам?

БУТЕЙКО: Я клиницист по профессии, но занимаюсь физиологией. Больных, которые подлежат нашему лечению в Советском Союзе больше 50 миллионов. Я не собираюсь их всех вылечить, моя задача выучить академиков, профессоров, врачей, чтобы они лечили больных.

15. Есть ли в Москве или в других городах центры, где лечат Вашим методом?

БУТЕЙКО: Да, таких центров сейчас много. Я не буду их называть, тем более, что очередь в них расписана на много лет. Запрещено также брать больных, которых врач не сможет наблюдать более полугода Поэтому, наша задача сообщить больным и здоровым, что есть болезнь глубокого дыхания, чтобы они перестали глубоко дышать, не принимали лекарств, резко усиливающих дыхание. Это уже будет победа! Постепенность, постепенность... Мы, неглубокодышащие, поэтому не впадаем в экстремизм! Всё надо делать постепенно, особенно в таких сложных вопросах.

16. Вы говорите, что творческий труд, волнения ведут к глубокому дыханию. Не отказываться же от такого труда?

БУТЕЙКО: Нет. К умственному, творческому труду добавляйте два-три часа физической работы, нагрузки, тогда вы сможете нормально трудиться. И следить за дыханием, что бы оно не усиливалось. Иначе, у вас появятся головокружения, головные боли, плохой сон, ухудшение памяти, вы не сможете творчески работать. Вы должны про это знать, и то будет хорошо!

17. Правильно ли мы поняли, что помимо уменьшения глубины дыхания, надо отказаться от мяса, рыбы и молочных продуктов?

БУТЕЙКО: Я говорил о принципах, а как их регулировать - вопрос индивидуальный, потому что обмен веществ у всех людей разный. Вот я уверен, что моя овчарка ни с кем меня не спутает. Запах, как и обмен веществ строго индивидуальный. Среди людей по обмену веществ есть "кролики", им надо питаться одной капустой овощами, а есть "волки", которые без мяса не могут. И то, и другое нормально. Бывают "кролики" в питании, но "волки" по характеру и наоборот, характер и питание не совпадают. Каждый случай отделен...

Тут еще есть вопрос о лесах, полезных и бесполезных растениях, о сжигании топлива... Конечно, насаждать следует такие растения, которые, забирая углекислоту дают что-то взамен. Сжигание угля, бензина и другого топлива за 100 лет не привело к заметному увеличению содержания углекислоты в воздухе. То ничтожное количество, которое получается, поедается не столько лесами, сколько водорослями. Водоросли морей и океанов поглощают в 5 раз больше углекислоты, чем все леса мира. Как с водорослями бороться? Ими питаются морские животные. Эти проблемы мы решить не можем...

18. Что Вы можете сказать о книге "Бег ради жизни?"

БУТЕЙКО: Я уже сказал, бег физические нагрузки увеличивают содержание углекислоты в крови, тканях. Этим и лечит.

19. Дыхательная гимнастика йогов включает в себя упражнения с задержкой дыхания при энергичном движении или в статистическом состоянии. Вероятно, вы знакомы с гимнастикой йогов. Ваше мнение?

БУТЕЙКО: Да, если правильно выполнять дыхательную гимнастику и упражнения йогов при правильном мировоззрении - это приносит пользу. У нас есть немало примеров, когда старались выполнять упражнения йогов, исходя из понятия о пользе глубокого дыхания. Все упражнения выполнялись на форсированном дыхании, и заболевали гипертонией, стенокардией, язвами, инфарктом, инсультом... Другие же, занимались гимнастикой йогов правильно, дыхание у них уменьшалось, и они вылечивались от этих болезней. Так что видите, смотря как подходить. Гимнастика йогов хорошо осваивается лишь под контролем гуру (учителя) - передается с глазу на глаз, потому что все нюансы, в том числе и по дыханию должны контролироваться уж опытным йогом.

20. Что вы можете сказать о пользе прогулок на свежем воздухе?

БУТЕЙКО: Мы заставляем больных на свежем воздухе больше двигаться, бегать и... задерживать дыхание. Дышать меньше лучше свежим воздухом. Если врач вам рекомендует меньше питаться, вы же не станете питаться гнилыми продуктами! Если просят меньше дышать, то надо стараться дышать самым чистым воздухом, лучше горным.

21. Не ясно сочетание действия в организме углекислоты и кислорода.

БУТЕЙКО: Никакого сочетания нет. Это разные факторы. Углекислота - фактор жизни, регуляции. Кислород - энергетический источник. Их объединяет только один канал движения, но это не существенно.

Йоги питаются одним молоком?

22. БУТЕЙКО: НЕТ. В основном, они вегетарианцы, молоко, причём буйволиное (65% жирности) употребляют очень редко. Мы тоже не против молока, особенно для ослабленных и маленьких детей.

23. Кто же дышит глубоко, глубоким дыханием? Ведь нарочно никто так не дышит?

БУТЕЙКО: Ну, этот человек не из нашей эпохи. В нашу эпоху все знают, что глубокое дыхание полезно, и все стремятся его углублять! Если Вы не дышите глубоко - это противоречит нашей теории.

24. Ныряльщики за жемчугом перед погружением очень интенсивно дышат?

БУТЕЙКО: Вы видели сами ныряльщиков? А, читали, ну да! Хорошо. Как раз на этом мало фиксируют внимание, на том, как ныряльщик дышит до нырка и после нырка. Насколько мне удалось узнать про это, я отвечу. Ныряльщик делает примерно 100 нырков по 2 минуты, 200 минут - 3 часа он под водой. А как дышит он все остальное? Если он дышит глубоко, то тяжело заболеет и умрет. А если дышит нормально, ничего, 3 часа как- нибудь выдержит. Дело не в нырке, а в индивидуальном дыхании. Какое у него базальное дыхание? Отмечают, японцы-ныряльщики, особенно женщины, работают до 70 лет! А потом, ещё лет 20- 30 обучают молодежь на собственном примере. Есть песня «ама» (женщины-ныряльщицы) - это свист через сжатые губы. Перед и после нырка они никогда глубоко не дышат. Особенно после нырка, они следят, чтобы не раздышаться. Вдыхают воздух через сжатые губы с сопротивлением, иными словами, делают максимальную паузу по нашей методике. Поэтому до 70 лет сохраняют бодрость и работоспособность! Южные ныряльщики, особенно вьетнамцы, перед и после нырка глубоко дышат, и очень быстро, в молодом возрасте заболевают склерозом, рано погибают. Поэтому важен вопрос не самого нырка, а что происходит между погружениями.

25. Известно, что большинство кочевых народов, занимающихся животноводством, питаются мясом и молоком (кумыс). Существует кумысолечение...

БУТЕЙКО: Верно, можно и мясом питаться. Я же не говорю, что мясное питание обязательно приводит к глубокому дыханию. Я говорю о проблеме в комплексе. Кстати, у меня имеются не очень официальные данные, что в Монголии чересчур много больных атеросклерозом, в частности, поражением сосудистой системы. Очень рано это наступает. Полных данных у меня нет пока. Это вопрос сложный. Кумыс (молоко кобылицы) содержит очень много полезных минеральных веществ, микроэлементов и витаминов, можно его применять. Не надо только впадать в крайности, о которых я говорил. Кому-то надо питаться молоком – детям, больным с неглубоким дыханием.

26. Мы спешим, бежим, страшно заняты... Наверное, от этого тоже появляется частое, глубокое дыхание. Лучше опоздать, чем бежать?

БУТЕЙКО: Это студенты пишут, чтобы я санкционировал опоздание? Во-первых, я не могу это сделать, во-вторых, спешка, волнение действительно усиливают дыхание. Могу посоветовать вставать на час раньше, идти в университет пешком, тренировать дыхание! Опоздания прекратятся, и здоровье улучшиться... Нужно затормозить дыхание, и бежать, идти быстрым шагом, тогда это будет полезно!

27. За последние 50 лет концентрация углекислоты в северном полушарии увеличилась?

БУТЕЙКО: Откуда эти сведения? Это фантазия. Таких данных нет и не может быть, потому что атмосфера на Земле перемешивается с огромной скоростью. Воздух Северного полюса, при скорости ветра в высоких слоях атмосферы 500-600 км/час, а ветер там достигает такой скорости, за 12 часов достигает экватора! Атмосфера настолько интенсивно перемешивается, что концентрация газов практически везде одинакова. В безветренную погоду в городах есть небольшой избыток углекислоты, но он временный.

28. Публиковалось ли что-нибудь об общем режиме питания с точки зрения Вашей теории? Где?

БУТЕЙКО: То, что я говорю о питании, давно известно: о белках, о сахаре. Неизвестно было только, что обильная белковая пища усиливает дыхание. Эту работу нам ещё не удалось опубликовать, но эту истину подсказывает простой житейский опыт.

29. Можно ли при сильном приступе принимать теофедрин, платифилин, папаверин?

БУТЕЙКО: Это индивидуально, это к лечащему врачу.

30. Можно ли Вашим методом снять отрицательные эмоции?

БУТЕЙКО: Да, волнение можно снять. В семьях, где знают нашу методику, говорят: «Выдохни, задержи дыхание!» Тут же все успокаиваются! Даже если считать до 50-100 - это будет задержка дыхания, она успокоит нервную систему.

31. При поверхностном дыхании все ли доли лёгкого работают?

БУТЕЙКО: Интересный вопрос. Когда наши больные попадают к врачу, который не знает нашей теории, слышит: "Что вы? Разве можно уменьшить дыхание? Ведь это атрофирует лёгкие". И многие больные бросают тренировки. Оказывается, глубокое дыхание вызывает нарушение обмена веществ в лёгких и атрофирует их! Эмфизема лёгких развивается от глубокого дыхания, наступает бронхоспазм, плохо вентилируются отдельные участки. Могут быть ателектазы, вплоть до абсцессов. А уменьшение дыхания расширяет бронхи равномерно, лёгкое особенно хорошо вентилируется, восстанавливается, эмфиземы и прочее исчезают, растёт жизненная ёмкость лёгких. Оказывается всё наоборот...

32. Куда обращаться за консультацией в Москве?

БУТЕЙКО: Ну, есть официальные органы: врачи, больницы... Те, что знают нашу методику будут консультировать на высшем уровне. Те, кто не знает...

33. Расскажите о ревмокардите, миокардите, аллергии!

БУТЕЙКО: Об аллергии я говорил. Аллергия возникает от глубокого дыхания. Может быть, первичная аллергия, от нарушения обмена веществ. Может быть и другого характера, надо поставить правильный диагноз. Ревматизм, мы считаем, это инфекция плюс глубокое дыхание.

34. Уменьшение амплитуды дыхания должно стать нормой дыхания или его эпизодом?

БУТЕЙКО: Это о методике тренировки дыхания. Дыхание начнёт постоянно уменьшаться, если уменьшать его не менее 3- 4 часов в сутки. Тогда оно начнёт уменьшаться и вне тренировки. Постоянное уменьшение дыхания должно стать законом нашего общества.

35. Применяется ли Ваш метод в случаях неотложных состояний?

БУТЕЙКО: Да, конечно. За несколько минут снимаются приступы астмы, стенокардии, кризы... Когда по несколько суток, неделями, месяцами не могут вывести астматика из статуса, наш метод снимает статус за 3 минут. Это надо знать.

36. Как Вы относитесь к горячим ваннам с одновременной задержкой дыхания?

БУТЕЙКО: Сочетание горячей ванны с задержкой дыхания - это, по- моему, что- то надуманное. Мы таких опытов не проводили. Горячие ванны - это кому как... Нашу методику в горячей ванне мы не рекомендуем применять.

37. Можно ли узнать, где вы постоянно работаете, живете? Конкретно названия учреждении, где проводятся Ваши исследования?

БУТЕЙКО: Наша лаборатория была организована в Новосибирске, в Академгородке. Была она в институте Экспериментальной биологии, под руководством профессора-хирурга Мешалкина, потом мы вошли в лабораторию института Цитологии, потом института Физиологии. Эти все переводы спасали нас от помех. Основные исследования уже проведены, теперь моя задача – перевести все это сюда, в центр, организовать лабораторию и проводить исследования на более высоком уровне. Ну, где я живу? Эти детали, наверно, вас мало интересуют. В Новосибирске живу, адрес известен. Если захотите писать, пишите «Новосибирск. Бутейко», дойдёт! Тысячи писем идут. В Москве есть квартира, которая уже 8 лет стоит пустая, ждёт моего возвращения...

38. Правда ли, что больные астмой, принимавшие преднизолон, не подлежат лечению по вашему методу?

БУТЕЙКО: Неправда. Это гормон. Вы знаете, что больным астмой назначают гормоны? Они назначаются не «по назначению», но уменьшают дыхание. Этим и лечат, но разрушают гормональную систему, вызывают гормональную болезнь, поражение надпочечников - они атрофируются. Оказывается, наша методика, повышение углекислоты стимулирует надпочечники, может отучать от гормонов. Наш метод, к счастью, способен вылечить больного от гормональной болезни. Это почти единственный метод, который может спасти от тяжелейших нарушений: ломки костей, появления борода и усов у женщин и т. д. К астме добавляются еще и такие прелести. Поначалу, мы запрещали врачам брать таких больных, потому что ведение больных с гормонами значительно сложнее.

39. Чем объясняется применение кислородной подушки при тяжелых приступах болезни?

БУТЕЙКО: Смотря, какая болезнь. Кислород надо давать тем, кому его не хватает. Иначе каша получается - не хватает углекислоты, а ему дают кислород! Представляете? Просил воды, а дают селёдку... И наоборот.

40. Какой режим приёма газированной воды вы рекомендуете?

БУТЕЙКО: Надо пить по желанию. Есть желание - надо пить, нет - не надо. Других показателей у нас нет. В организме миллионы датчиков, которые учитывают все состояния, формируют желание. Здесь есть вопрос о выхлопных газах автомашин. В них не столько СО2, сколько угарного газа, сернистых и цианистых соединений, сажи, других ядовитых продуктов. Конечно, с ними надо бороться, воздух должен быть чистым...

41. Каким конкретно должно быть правильное питание?

БУТЕЙКО: Питание должно быть рациональным, смешанным. Всего в одной лекции не охватить. Я уже говорил о том, чего надо избегать. Чем старше, тем более растительный стол. Вот общий закон, но и он индивидуален.

42. Йоги делают задержку на вдохе?

БУТЕЙКО: Они делают что угодно, и даже вверх ногами, и правой ноздрей, но это упражнения. Мы об этом говорили... Мне интересно настоящее дыхание, которое идет день и ночь, не упражнения.

43. Я уже слышал раньше о вашей теории и пытался делать дыхание поверхностным, задержкой после выдоха.

БУТЕЙКО: Ничего человек не понял! Мы вообще против задержек дыхания. Если и держать максимальную паузу, то лишь несколько раз в день для измерения. Всё! Прекратите самодеятельность! Бросьте хотя бы глубоко дышать, и то будет польза. А потом скажете: "Я применял метод Бутейко!"

44. Как вы относитесь к кефиру?

БУТЕЙКО: Молочнокислые продукты и твердые сыры медленно всасываются, оказывают менее отрицательное действие. Но диету надо индивидуально подбирать, я только скажу: "ИЗБЕГАЙТЕ КРАЙНОСТЕЙ!" Приходит больной-астматик, я его спрашиваю: "Что Вы едите?" "Только творог и молоко, доктор, вот уже два года..." Вот от чего мы оберегаем, от абсурда, от крайностей...

45. Как дышать во время утренней зарядки, во время бега, подъема рук через стороны вверх?

БУТЕЙКО: Этот вопрос, на самом деле, дельный, актуальный. Если дыхание нормальное, не надо его трогать, оно само регулируется. Если же дыхание глубокое, надо его тормозить, и в покое, и в нагрузке. Это в принципе, а как дышать, как узнать свое дыхание? По таблице измерить. И перестать глубоко дышать! Услышали по радио: "Дышите глубже!" Не делаете этого! А саму систему здесь трудно объяснить, конкретные упражнения давать нет смысла, только принципы...

46. Дыхание йогов не противоречит, как я понял, Вашей концепции. Йоги проповедуют медленное дыхание. Вообще, как вы относитесь к системе йогов?

БУТЕЙКО: Ну, у них систем очень много... Вообще, о системе в строгом смысле, можно говорить, если бы там имелись таблицы, измерения дыхания и прочее. Я лично не изучал систему дыхания йогов при помощи приборов. Это наша следующая задача. В общем-то, по тем описаниям, с которыми я ознакомился, да и по результату конечному, вполне очевидно, йоги приходят к поверхностному дыханию. Это без сомнения. Сверхвыносливость йогов - это результат поверхностного дыхания. Такой результат объединяет настоящих йогов и нашу систему, научную систему дыхания. Йогу, без сомнения, следует изучать, там много интересных с физиологической точки зрения вещей. Эта задача ставится многими учеными Москвы, я их поддерживаю.

47. Многие гипертоники, бронхиальные астматики никогда и не слышали о глубоком дыхании, не тренировали его специально...

БУТЕЙКО: Я перечислил факторы, углубляющие дыхание. Глубокое дыхание может быть наследственным или врожденным, например, мать волновалась во время беременности, дышала глубоко... Можно научиться глубоко дышать.

48. Будьте добры, укажите врачей в Москве, которые занимались в Вашей лаборатории, на курсах!

БУТЕЙКО: Они просили меня об этом не говорить. Они уже и так, не имеют ни сна, ни отдыха! Обращаться за медицинской помощью надо в медицинские учреждения.

49. Следует ли спать в непроветриваемой комнате?

БУТЕЙКО: Нет.

50. Можно ли врачу пройти у Вас специализацию?

БУТЕЙКО: У нас сейчас времени нет. Я могу направить в один из центров, где можно пройти. В Харькове врач Глубенкова обучила уже 60 врачей! На Украине наши врачи ведут обучение сразу на больных.

51. Не могли бы вы подробнее рассказать, а так же показать постановку неглубокого дыхания?

БУТЕЙКО: Человек просит показать нормальное дыхание. Нормальное дыхание показать невозможно, его нет! Не видно нормального дыхания! И показать нельзя! А глубокое дыхание, пожалуйста! Так дышат астматики, особенно во время приступа, глубоко дышащие... Глубоко, часто и шумно. Понятно?

52. Лучше ли носовое дыхание?

БУТЕЙКО: При дыхании через рот удаляется углекислота, поэтому дышать надо только через нос! И вдыхать, и выдыхать. Рот для питания, нос для дыхания!

53. Физическая нагрузка, спорт - усиливают дыхание. . .

БУТЕЙКО: Вы пропустил тот раздел, где я об этом рассказывал. Так что, я благодарю за внимание и желаю всем нормального дыхания!

(Бурные аплодисменты)

----------

Aliona (30.06.2017), Joy (29.11.2019)

----------

